# Der 28.12. steht nu fest... Teilnehmerliste-Was wird benötigt?



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin Ihr Weihnachtsmänner#h#h!


Die Planungen für unser  Treffen der Küstenverrückten und Belly-Piraten laufen jetzt auf Hochtouren, damit wir um Weihnachten rum dann nicht mehr Stress als nötig haben.

Ich Versuche hier mal 'ne kleine Teilnehmerliste zu erstellen. Hab nur die Leute drauf, von denen ich weiß, das sie am 28ten dabei sind. 

 So da wären...

1. Vossi (Dorschdiggler)
2. Truttafriend
3. Marschel ('ne 30er schachtel dithmarscher )
4. AndreasG
5. Söhnke (Theactor)
6. MichaelB
7. Loecki (Pappteller+Besteck+Müllbeutel)
8. Köhlerjan (Würstchen + Speckkartoffelsalat+ Ajolisoße zum dippen+ evtl. Kumpel mit Boot 4,2m )
9. Schmadko
10. Rudi (Senf und Ketchup)
11. Dorschleo ( jede Menge "Meterbrot")
12. Reppi
13. Mikefish (Holzkohle+Grillanzünder+ Würstchen)
14. Fastroller ('ne Kiste Gold)
15. Fischbox (10 Kg Grillbriketts))
16. Marioschreiber (Feuerholz)
17. Salmonelle (Test U-Boat von CC incl. Flossen)
18. Schnickschnack
19. Fischkoopp (Grill Nr.2 + Klapptisch + Grillbesteck)
20. Deichkind "The black cat"
21. Simon S 
22. Dorschjoe ("Baywatch"-Boot)
23. Ace 
24. Medo (Feuerholz)
25. DetlefB (Großer Grill + Glühwein)
26. Zwergpirat (Würstchen + Alster)
27-30. Jungmefoangler + internationale Verstärkung
31. Andreas Michael (30 Hülsen Gerstengold)
32-34. Wombat + Verstärkung (Campingtisch+ Schlauchboot)
35. Bratnase
36. MFGI
37. Salmonelle's MEFO-Onkel
38. Angelkumpel von Dorschjoe
39. MichiHH (mit Fragezeichen)
40. Brösel (mit Fragezeichen)
41. Meeresangler Schwerin (mit Fragezeichen)
42. Samyber (mit Boot)
43+44. Anglefangbuch & Kumpel
45. Hornhechteutin
46. Maddin

Falls ich jetzt jemanden vergessen(Maddin, Ace, AndreasMichael. MS, Zwergpirat?!) oder zuviel aufgeführt habe, dann gebt mir wie Bescheid, und ich werde das dann schleunigst abändern.

Was braucht man bei einem solchen Treffen?! Ich denke mal das gegrillt werden wird, oder?! Wer hat denn einen großen Grill daheim, und könnte den dann auch mitbringen? 

Was jeder verzehrt, das sollte er auch selber mitbringen. Das ist zumindest mein Vorschlag, denn sonst kommt auf einzelne Leute doch ein ganz schöner Berg Organisationsarbeit zu.
Das soll aber nicht heissen, das Leute vom Strand verbannt werden, nur weil sie den anderen was Gutes tun wollten und eine Kiste "Gold" (ich nehme gerne einen Barren ab) oder ähnliches mitgebracht haben.

Ich bringe zwei Beutel Holzkohle mit.

Der nächste bitte...:m


----------



## theactor (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

Thomas -- Du bist ein Held! Danke für die Organisation!
Ich habe eine Frage zu Mitbringsel in eigener Sache: Sollte ich mal probebellyien: was für Twister (Größe/Länge/Gewicht) und kleine Pilker bräuchte ich denn da? Oder reichen Wobbler/Blinker fürs erste aus?

Hoffentlich ist Weihnachten bald durch: für mich ist der 28. das Fest !

:z 

Grüße,
Sönke #h


----------



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2003)

Söhnke, das bekommst du doch genau wie das Belly leihweise von mir.:m


----------



## Fastroller (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

bin mit ner Kiste Gold dabei ! 

Wenn von der Weihnachtsganz noch was übrig bleibt, bringe ich davon noch was mit...


----------



## Deichkind (16. Dezember 2003)

@ fischbox

und wo steht deichkind "die katze" auf deiner liste???? also, wenn andreasg zusagt, kannste mich doch immer gleich mit drauf schreiben.
ausserdem, wann habe ich sonst noch mal die gelegenheit in diesem jahr, so einen haufen schwimmringe aufm wasser zu treffen!! also, bis zum 28.12!!!


----------



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2003)

@Deichkind

...Asche über mein Haupt!!

Ist bereits berichtigt!


----------



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2003)

Zwei Sachen hab ich  noch!

Erstens und ganz erfreulich:  Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder, denn meine BB-Ausrüstung ist nun doch noch komplettiert worden.:z :z :z 







...und  dann noch zweitens:

@Vossi

Bild dir bloß nix darauf ein, daß Du bei dieser Liste von hochwichtigen Menschen ganz oben stehst. Die Liste ist ohne Wertung:q :q  !


----------



## Jungmefoangler (16. Dezember 2003)

dürften denn auch 15 jährige kommen  ;+


----------



## theactor (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Fischbox: Mann, sieht das lecker aus! (Aber auch teuer so alles in Allem?!)
ICh möchte ja ungern Deine Köder versenken > vielleicht doch noch das ein oder andere Detail mit was man so auf Dorsch vom Belly jiggt?

@JungMefoAngler: das Board ist ja eigentlich kein Altenverein! Ich wüsste nicht was dagegensprechen sollte?! Aber "Cheffe" ist der Mann mit der neuen Bellyausrüstung  

Greetz,
theactorSö (ohne h  )


----------



## Deichkind (16. Dezember 2003)

@ Jungmefoangler

du wirst sehen, dass das alter keinen unterschied macht. das is einfach ein haufen verrückter. also, komm doch einfach vorbei. sollte es mit dem hinkommen probleme geben, melden!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (16. Dezember 2003)

joa könnte vielleicht probleme geben .... mein eltern angeln nciht ,ist immer schwierig anne ostsee dabei will ich so gerne :c


----------



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2003)

Wer Lust hat und ein angemehmer Zeitgenosse ist, ist ganz herzlich willkommen. Egal ob 15 oder 65 Jahre alt! Wende Dich mal an die vielen Hamburger, da findet sich bestimmt 'ne Fahrgelegenheit. 

...und Söhnke, ich verweigere mich gegen die Bezeichnung Cheffe!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Dezember 2003)

Wo ist denn nu erstmal "Treffen" ????
Und um welche Uhrzeit??

Könnte auch noch Grillkohle und Grillanzünder mitbringen, natürlich ist auch ne Packung Bratwürstchen dabei ! :m #h


----------



## Köhlerjan (16. Dezember 2003)

*Lecker Speckkartoffelsalat*

Hab leider nur ein gemauerten Grill, wird wohl zu schwierig sein den aus seinem Fundament zu schlagen, aber würstchen bring ich dann auch mit und für das Allgemeinwohl noch lecker Speckkartoffelsalat. Hat einer noch Pappteller übrig zum Mitbringen? Ne lecker Ajoli Sauce auch noch, also bringt Euch auch Brot mit zum Dippen.
Wann treffen wir uns den nu und ist Autobahntankstelle Neustadt noch aktuell?
Gruß Jan


----------



## dorschjoe (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute!!!
Kann Ich auch mit einem kleinen Boot(3.80m/5PS) am Treffen teilnehmen oder stört das die BB-Angler.Geht natürlich nur wenn ich mein Boot auch ins Wasser kriege,  geht ja nicht überall.


----------



## Dorschleo (16. Dezember 2003)

@ Andeas das  mit dem Boot dürfte doch kein Problem sein. Wichtig ist das Treffen und Angeln, wie und womit wir uns am und auf dem Wasser bewegen ist doch eigendlich egal. Im Gegenteil, die frischen Bellyboatler werden sich sicher sicherer fühlen wenn ein "Begleitboot" in der Nähe ist.
Leo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Dezember 2003)

Stimmt Dorschleo, ein "Begleitboot" ist unter den BB-Fahrer immer gern gesehen.:m 
Also Dorschjoe, hoffentlich passt es Dir und Du kannst auch mit dabei sein? Mach mal....:q #h


----------



## Dorschleo (16. Dezember 2003)

@ MikeFish bin schon gespannt Dein Togiak mal live und in Farbe zu sehen.
Leo


----------



## dorschjoe (16. Dezember 2003)

Hört sich gut an!
Wenn ich es zeitlich hinkriege bin ich dabei(80%). 
Es wird ja erst am 28.12 festgelegt wo geangelt wird.oder?
Wenn ich das Boot da schlecht ins Wasser kriege würden mir doch ein paar Bordis beim Tragen helfen?
Würde gerne noch die Meinung von ein paar anderen hören.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin moin!
Ich werde auch versuchen zu kommen kann es aber wirklich erst ein zwei Tage vorher entscheiden. Mal sehen ich bleibe da dran.


----------



## Dorschleo (16. Dezember 2003)

Wird auch kein Problem werden, nutze selbst ein 5m Boot das wir ohne Slipanlage über den Strand zu Wasser bringen, müßte bei Deiner "Nußschale" auch locker möglich sein. Bei so vielen Boardys kannst Du Dich schon auf dem Parkplatz ins Boot setzen, wir tragen Dich schon rein.
Probleme kamm es nur in Dahme (Leuchtturm) geben, aber dann wird eben ein Stück weiter gewassert.
Leo


----------



## dorschjoe (16. Dezember 2003)

Dahme ist kein Problem gehe ich immer bei den Cämpingplätzen ins Wasser,das geht auch zu zweit.Denn rest fahre ich dann,Dahme würde ich sogar sehr gut finden.


----------



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dorschjoe#h#h!!

Das ist alles gar kein Problem.  Wir sind genügend Leute zum tragen. Ich trage Dich sofort nach.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (16. Dezember 2003)

also ich hab nochma gefragt das würde wahrscheinlich gehen ... muss ich mir nochma vom freund flossen und anker leihen aber passt scho .... vielleicht kommt auch noch ein freund aus alaska mit


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2003)

@Jungmefoangler: Das wäre ja toll wenn das klappt! Nach den vielen PN´s freue ich mich schon dich mal zu treffen!
Wenn deine Eltern dich doch nicht bringen können: Ich habe "Deichkind" so verstanden das er dich mitnehmen könnte!?

@dorschjoe: Datt werden wir schon "wuppen"! DD ist auch kein Problem, da kann man gut am Strand runter.
Und wie Mike schon sagte, ich als BB-Novitze würde mich über ein Begleitboot freuen. Aber die "Profis" auch!


----------



## Loecki (16. Dezember 2003)

na dorschjoe, das sollte doch wohl das letzte der Probleme sein, bei ca. 20 Mann!!!??? 
Also würde ja denn mal Pappteller und Plastik-Besteck mitbringen und Büddels zum Entsorgen.
Wozu Würstchen..?? Bei den Massen an Dorschen und Mefos...:q :q


----------



## Zwergpirat (16. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich habe den 28ten noch auf der Pfanne. 

Wenn ich das Grünkohlessen am 27ten ohne Schäden überstehe, versuche ich dabei zu sein.
Werde `nen paar Würstchen und Radfahrerbier mitbringen 

Ach so, eine Angel wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Ace (16. Dezember 2003)

Also wenn´s irgendwie passt klink ich mich ein...muss doch noch jemandem das "schwimmen" beibringen 
Kann aber ebenfalls erst kurz vorher bescheid sagen.
nen kleinen Durstlöscher hab ich eigentlich immer mit


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Dezember 2003)

@ Sönke 





> was für Twister (Größe/Länge/Gewicht) und kleine Pilker bräuchte ich denn da? Oder reichen Wobbler/Blinker fürs erste aus


 .... ich sach nur Hansen Flash 20 Gramm. Die ultimative Diggelmaschine. Was anderes braucht der Diggler nicht :q :q :q :q 

@ Thomas


> Bild dir bloß nix darauf ein, daß Du bei dieser Liste von hochwichtigen Menschen ganz oben stehst. Die Liste ist ohne Wertung


:c :c :c :c :c   :q 

@ Dirk


> Wenn ich das Grünkohlessen am 27ten ohne Schäden überstehe


Na hör mal.... ein bischen gepupse in Deiner Wathose stört doch keinen....solange Du das Teil nicht ausziehst :q 

@ Dorschjoe

Boot ist immer gut. Bloss nicht zu Hause lassen :m 

@ Jungmefoangler

Ich hoffe Du findest jemanden, der Dich mitnimmt....#h 

Hab ich noch was vergessen ??

Ach ja...freue mich schon wie ein Schneekönig...:z


----------



## Jungmefoangler (16. Dezember 2003)

hoffe ich auch ma ... 

@deichkind : du würdest mcih also vielelicht mitnehmen ?


----------



## Salmonelle (16. Dezember 2003)

´nabend zusammen,
wie schon mal erwähnt, bin dabei sofern nicht minusfünfgradundoderbftübervier für das Wochenende vorausgesagt werden. Bin dann von Samstag bis Montag oben (nur ein Tag lohnt nicht wirklich (500km Anreise)).
Frage: Habe neben meinem Togiak im Moment noch´n Original U-Boat von CC zur Verfügung(+Entenfüße). Soll ich mitbringen zum Testen??? Nur wenn jetz einer JA sacht und auch testen will bring ichs mit.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Dezember 2003)

> Original U-Boat von CC


 ... klasse Horst....thewilltestor....will bestimmt testen :q :q :q 
Aber das soll er lieber selber sagen  
Ich werde wohl bis dahin eine neue Rettungsweste haben (die andere muss ich beim Treffen mit Medo verloren haben  ) und auch mit rauspaddeln...und wenn nicht....dann eben vom Strand (ambesten direkt neben dem Grill+Gold-Stand :q :q


----------



## Salmonelle (16. Dezember 2003)

@Vossi - so ne "feststoffliche Auftriebshilfe" hättich da auch noch - so zur not!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Dezember 2003)

Jungs schreibt mich mal mit auf der Liste. Ob mit BB oder ohne entscheidet sich Donnerstag bzw. Heiligabend. Dann weiß ich ob mein Ersatzschlauch endlich mal da ist. Bin zur Zeit ohne BB. Ansonsten lauf ich den Strand ab und werfe meine Gladsax Bomben in Richtung Horizont!


----------



## Köhlerjan (16. Dezember 2003)

*Wer angelt mit was*

Moin Pappteller hab ich auch noch gefunden, Loeki dann las uns lieber ne schöne kräftige Fischsuppe machen als den frischen Fisch zu grillen brauchen wir nur ein riesen Topf.
Hat nu eigentlich jemand einen Grill?
Ach so weiß jetzt nicht mehr wer das vorgeschlagen hat, aber last uns doch nochmal hinter die Namen setzten wer mit was kommt (Boot BB usw) und wer was angelt(Brandungsangeln usw), ich schwank noch zwischen Brandungsrute und gemütlich am Grill hocken & Bierchen schlürfen oder nen Steifen Grog oder Spinnrute und schön Lüpen am Strand.
Gruß Jan


----------



## theactor (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

..das wird ja echt ein MegaTreff! :z  Wahrscheinlich werden wir tatsächlich nichts fangen weil das Wasser vor Boardies nur so brodelt  

@Ace: "...muss doch noch jemandem das "schwimmen" beibringen" ...
was meinst'n damit ...?     

@Dorschdiggler: Mit Hansen Flash und ähnlichem kann ich dienen.. ich vermute mal, dass Wobbler weiter draußen nicht tief genug zu führen sind ?! 

@JungMefoAngler: aus HH kommen auch noch u.a. Fischkoopp und ich -- da wird sich mit Sicherheit eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ergeben!!

Gruß,
theschonganznervöstor #h


----------



## Deichkind (17. Dezember 2003)

@ jungmefoangler

das bekommen wir schon hin. sollten aber ein oder zwei tage vorher mailn damit wir alles planen können und du sicher gehtst, dass bei mir nix dazwischen gekommen ist! schick mir einfach nen pn und ich schick dir dann meine handynummer. 

@ dorschjoe

ich bin unter anderem der mann fürs grobe. also wuchten wir eine wanne schon ins wasser. ausserdem is andreasg, der board- mc gyver, auch dabei und der baut dir zur not aus strandgut ne slipp-anlage!:q :q :q


----------



## Medo (17. Dezember 2003)

@ Fischbox

Setze mich doch auch mal auf Deine Liste.
Ich werde auch am 28.12 an der Küste erscheinen.

Was wird denn noch so gebraucht ??

@Vossi

beim Einpacken hattest Du doch noch alle!

Nein im Ernst, ich war der Meinung am Strand lag nicht mehr als ich wieder runter ging.

Haste schon alles Erkundet ?


----------



## detlefb (17. Dezember 2003)

Moin,
da  einige Hamburger Boardies dabei sind und weil ich von letzten "HH-Plattentreff" noch eine größere
Menge Glühwein habe,  werde ich auch kommen.
Und den "bbwollenfahrentor" muss ich einfach in Action sehen. ,  ebenso gilt zu überprüfen ob der Hamburger "stormbringer" auch wirklich funktioniert:g
Ha alles nur Ausreden....... 
@ Fischbox, setze mich bitte auf die Teilnehmerliste.
Neben dem leckeren Heissgetränk, kann ich auch noch'n grossen Grill mitbringen allerdings hapert es massiv an Kohle für selbigen.

Gruss Detlef


----------



## Fischbox (17. Dezember 2003)

Allererste Sahne Detlef#6#6#6!! :z :z Du wirst sofort notiert.

Das mit der Kohle kriegen wir bestimmt in den Griff bzw. ist schon alles unter Dach und Fach, denn Mikefish (Kohle und Anzünder) und ich (nur Kohle) machen das. Reicht dein Grill für soviel Leute oder brauchen wir noch einen(es essen ja im Normalfall nicht alle gleichzeitig, also sollte das reichen,oder?!) 

Wie bekommen wir eigentlich den Glühwein warm;+? Auch auf dem Grill, dann bräuchten wir doch noch einen zweiten.


----------



## detlefb (17. Dezember 2003)

jupp, 
der Rundgrill hat so ca. 80 cm Durchmesser, sollte also für so für 10-12 Leute reichen.
Aber ich kein Chefkoch, sprich keinerlei Erfahrung, wieviel Grillfläche pro Person

Für den Glühwein habe ich einen Gaskocher, diesmal werde ich den Aufsatz, wie beim letzten "Plattenangeln" passiert nicht vergessen. Dann läuft das schon.

Falls einige anreisende " HH-Boardies " zuladen wollen, bitte PN an mich. 1m3 ist noch frei.

Gruss

Detlef


----------



## Köhlerjan (17. Dezember 2003)

*Windschut und Zelt*

Moin, ich stell mich gerne an Grill und brutzel für Euch, dann bin ich in der Nähe meiner Brandungsrute und gut ist, aber hat vieleicht jemand noch sone Art Windschutz damit kein Sand auf den Grill fliegt? Ich bring noch mein 1minutenzelt mit, für die Verpflegung zum unterstellen.


----------



## detlefb (17. Dezember 2003)

@Köhlerjan,

mitbringen kann ich viel, die Frage ist, wie weit das alles zuschleppen ist!!!
Ich bin manchmal so faul, das ich am liebsten von der Badewanne zum Waschbecken fahren möchte.
Gut.. Da werden sicherlch viele Hände tragen helfen und ich packe noch ne Strandmupfel ein....
@ all hamburger Baodies Ladekraum ist nur noch 0,90m3. Grins.....

Gruss Detlef


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Dezember 2003)

*WoW !* 80cm Grill ?? Und reichlich Kohle drunter??
Da machst locker 30 Leute mit satt. Zwar nicht alle zur gleichen Zeit aber so innerhalb 30Minuten.
Mein lütter Grill hatte nur knappe 40cm und ich hab über 26 Leute satt bekommen, hat zwar gedauert aber es ging. :m 

@ Fischbox
Grillkohle und Anzünder gehen klaro !! :m  #h ...auja und Würstchen. :q


----------



## dorschjoe (17. Dezember 2003)

Was fehlt denn noch,reichlich Ketchup und Senf gehören zu einer schönen Bratwurst doch dazu,oder?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Dezember 2003)

@ Medo 





> Haste schon alles Erkundet ?


 ....
Alles Jörg...wirklich Alles...weiss der Geier wo das Teil geblieben ist :r :r ...macht aber nichts.....


@ Salmonelle  





> so ne "feststoffliche Auftriebshilfe" hättich da auch noch


 .......alles klar Horst...sollte ich bis dahin keine neue Weste haben, dann melde ich mich und komme gern auf Dein Angebot zurück  

@ All

wie immer werde ich Würstchen beitragen...und evtl einen Rest   Grillkohle vom Sommer :q 
Nee im Ernst.... Wurst und Fleisch liegen im Gefrierschrank parat....


----------



## MichaelB (18. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

da war ich mal knapp drei Tage nicht im Board und dann schwappen die Wellen gleich sooo hoch, klasse #h 
Ich würde ja auch gern mal im Ring probesitzen und -paddeln, geht das mit den Flossen denn mit einer "normalen" Wathose, also eine mit Stiefeln dran?

@detlefb: ich hoffe mal ganz stark, daß der Stormbringer diesmal versagt   sonst ändere ich mein Avatar :m 

@theactor: Du bist Dir sicher von wegen mit dem Gummientchen raus auf´s Wasser? Ich meine nur, ich habe ja schon mal sowas wie Wasserbewegungen mit Amplituden über 2µ gesehen :q 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: zehn Tage noch, wo und wann treffen wir uns? :z :z :z :z :z


----------



## theactor (18. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@MichaelB: pssst - das get hier doch wirklich keinen was an, dass ich ich sofort los:v  wenn sich das Wasser auch nur seicht wiegt ... 
Alles Planung: DU kommst mit > daher Windstärke 8 mit waagerechtem Hagel >  die Wellen sind zu hoch > ich kann nicht testen > und komme so nicht in BB-Versuchung.

Ein wirklich schlauer Plan von mir; hoffentlich liest dies keiner ...

#h thegeheimnisvolltor


----------



## Jungmefoangler (18. Dezember 2003)

hiho!
also wann wird abgesprochen wann und wo das treffen ist?
treffen wir uns irgendwo und fahren alle zusammen oder wie?


----------



## Rudi (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Jungs,

wenn ich noch was mitbringen soll sagt Bescheid. Freue mich schon auf dieses Event.

Rudi.


----------



## Köhlerjan (18. Dezember 2003)

*Bringt mit was Ihr tragen könnt*

Rudi Senf Ketchup Brot such Dir was aus
vieleicht hat ja noch jemand von Weihnachten Kartoffelsalat oder Nudelsalat über, der fehlt auch noch.
Detlef wenn das ums futtern geht werden sicherlich ne Menge Hände mit anpacken und beim Tragen helfen, wolltest Du den das Spanferkel mitbringen? Dann schlepp ich auch noch mal mit.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Dezember 2003)

Ihr könnt mich leider von der Liste wieder streichen. Muß leider am 28.12 an so einem Familienessen teilnehmen. Teinahme ist leider Pflicht. Kann mich leider nicht rauswinden. Wäre gerne dabei. Bin aber am 27 und am 29 an der Küste. Nur Sonntag , den 28 passt es leider nicht. Sorry!


----------



## Micky Finn (19. Dezember 2003)

Hey ihr BB-Junkies und alle anderen Boardies,

bin im Moment die letzten Stunden im Büro und werd bis Mittwoch von zu Haus wohl nur noch mal sporadisch ins Baord schauen. Dann bin ich erst mal zwei Wochen weg.... und somit fällt auch der 28.12 für mich flach.
Falls ich hier bleiben würde wäre es natürlich Ehrensache dabeizusein. 

Deshalb wünsch ich allen hier im ganzen Board, mit denen ich schon auf dem Wasser gedümpelt bin, in der Ostsee , an der Elbe am Rhein oder um den Grill vom Mikefish stand, schöne Feiertage und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.

Andreas


----------



## Fischbox (19. Dezember 2003)

@Rudi

Ich war mal so frei und hab Dich für die Senf- und Ketchupversorgung eingetragen. Hoffe das ist in Deinem Sinne?!

@ Bellyboatangler

Datt is ja ma schade, du oller Haudegen!!:c 
Vor allen Dingen weil du einen verdammt guten Fangtag verpasst. 

@Micky Finn

Dankeschön und dir das selbe!!#6

@alle anderen Beteiligten

Wo geangelt wird, das wird sich erst am Tag vorher entscheiden, aber um vernünftige Bedingungen für ein Treffen und einigermaßen vernünftige Bedingungen für gutes Angeln zu haben, wird das wohl ein Strand mit ablandigem Wind werden. 

Als Treffpunkt reihe ich mich jetzt mal ein, und sage Parkplatz bei Neustadt. Was den Zeitpunkt angeht, da habe ich folgende Meinung: Die Tage sind im Moment verdammt kurz, und deshalb sollte man jedes Licht ausnutzen, gerade wenn ein wenig mehr Organisationsarbeit dahintersteckt. Das soll ja ein gemütliches Treffen werden, bei dem die Kameradschaft und auch bzw. vor allen Dingen das Angeln nicht zu kurz kommen. 
Deshalb treffen wir uns spätestens um 7.30 Uhr auf besagtem Parkplatz (oder ist etwa die Tanke Neustädter Bucht gemeint?).
Von dort aus geht es dann schleunigst zum "Veranstaltungsstrand".

Soviel von meiner Seite. Andere Meinungen höre ich mir aber gerne an, denn ich will agnz bestimmt nicht der Bestimmer sein. Also gebt mir bitte ein wenig Feedback:m


----------



## MichaelB (19. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Fischbox: ich denke mal das damit die Autobahntanke "Neustädter Bucht" gemeint ist.
Aber 7.30Uhr ist harrrt #u  I´ll try my best   allerdings ist das mit den kurzen Tagen ein echtes Argument, selbst wenn ab Dienstag oder so die Tage wieder länger werden 
Wenn ich mir jetzt aber vorstelle das wir mit warscheinlich um die 20 Autos dann im Konvoi gen See aufbrechen... #v  Hauptsache dann sind alle wach  

Gruß
Michael, schon völlig hippelig :z :z :z


----------



## Fischbox (19. Dezember 2003)

@Alle

Nur falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat. Die Teilnehmerliste wird ständig aktualisiert. Nicht nur was die Teilnehmer angeht, sondern auch wer was mitbringt.

Es hat noch keiner bei Brot "Hier" geschrien!

Zwei Angebote wären da jetzt sehr hilfreich  

..aber sonst müssten wir bald alles haben.

Was ist mit Grillbesteck (Zange und so)?


----------



## Reppi (19. Dezember 2003)

Ich hätte ja sonst bei den Besorgungen schon lange hier geschrien,aber da ich den Abend vorher erst (extra früher ) von Mama aus Belgien wiederkomme..........
Nun habe ich an Sönke ne Bitte...............
Ich drängel Dich nicht mehr ins BB und Du kannst mir ggf. ne Scheibe Fleisch und 2 Würste mitbringen ????????????
Darfst dann im Januar oder wann immer Du mal testen möchtest auch mal mein ODC 816 vorne im Flachen testen; ich habe ja mitbekommen wie ängstlich Du bist     
Uwe


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Dezember 2003)

@Fischbox:
Egal an welchem der Strände es nun stattfindet (Dahme,WH,DD....), alles liegt nördlich Neustadt. Deshalb möchte ich dich fragen ob du mir deine Handynummer per PM senden könntest. Ich würde dann bei dir den endgültigen Austragungsort erfragen und dann aus dem Norden zu euch stossen!


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. Dezember 2003)

So wie ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, wird wohl am 27ten das Abangeln nicht stattfinden was ich natürlich sehr schade finde und ich wollte unbedingt dieses Jahr nochmal an die See!!!

Das prob ist kein BB und Brandungsangeln am Tage ist nicht so mein fall aber erscheinen würde ich wohl schon.

Ich habe hier auch gelesen das jemand mit Boot fahren will wäre da dann noch ein Platz frei denn mit Spinnrute vom Strand hmmm mach ich eigentlich nur um Hornies zu fangen sonst Boot , Kutter, oder eben Brandungsangeln 


Wenn noch Platz im Boot ist, wäre ich dabei und könnte den einen oder anderen aus HH mit nehmen habe Kombi also viel Platz

PS: BB geliehen wäre auch net schlecht : vorhanden ist Watthose mit stiefeln dran:m


----------



## Fischbox (20. Dezember 2003)

Moin Andreas (&alle anderen)!!!#h

Hab dich bereits nachgetragen.

Hau mal dorschjoe an. Er ist nämlich derjenige der mit dem Boot da ist. Was ich rauslesen konnte, fährt er bisher noch alleine raus. Er hat bestimmt nix dagegen wenn du ihn unterstützt. 
Ansonsten wollte Salmlonelle ein U-Boat von CC incl. Froschfüße als Testboat mitbringen.

Aber Küstenspinnfischen auf Dorsche und Mefo bringt auch jede Menge Fun, und in der dunklen und kalten Jahreszeit kannst du auch tagsüber vom Ufer aus teilweise sehr erfolgreich Dorsche greifen.


@Alle

Mir ist noch eingefallen, das es ziemlich praktisch wäre, wenn wir auch einen Klapptisch hätten, auf dem wir dann diverse Ess-, Trink- und Grillutensilien parken können. Kann jemand damit dienen? Am besten einer der auch ein entsprechendes Auto zum Transport hat.


----------



## theactor (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Reppi: nö .. dann drängel mich lieber ins Bellyboot   Klar -mach' ich! Ich bring 2 Würstchen (Nürnberger :g ) und Du vermachst mir Dein Belly -- das habe ich so richtig verstanden?!

Tisch ist gut-- vielleicht noch ein Sofa. Fernseher wär' nicht schlecht und.. hat noch jemand eine sexy Masseuse herumliegen..?

 

Bald isses soweit

thereppifütterertor #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. Dezember 2003)

@ all

Klapptisch & Grillzange und wenn erforderlich noch ein Grill bringe ich dann mit.
Tisch habe ich gerade organisiert.

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## Dorschleo (20. Dezember 2003)

Hey Leute, werde mich um die Versorgung mit Brot kümmern. Es werden wohl Meterbrote werden.
Leo


----------



## detlefb (20. Dezember 2003)

@ "Kampfperle 

bringe bitte Deinen Grill mit.
Unser Grill hat doch nur 60cm Durchmesser nicht wie gepostet 80. Das scheint wie mit den Fischen zu sein, die werden ja bekannter Weise in den Geschichten auch immer länger.:q 

Greetz Detlef


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Dezember 2003)

solltet ihr euch für die insel entscheiden, würde ich wenn das wetter mitspielt das boot nochmal kurz aus der halle holen.
mal sehen wo es euch hinzieht.
wenn ich kommen sollte hätte ich noch 1-2 plätze für nicht bb-besitzer frei.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2003)

> vielleicht noch ein Sofa. Fernseher wär' nicht schlecht und.. hat noch jemand eine sexy Masseuse herumliegen..?


 ;+ 
Sönke...nochmal zum Mitschreiben :
BOARDI TREFFEN...... NICHT FERNSEHABEND MIT KUSCHELSEX...:q :q 
Ich glaub Du kommst um das Belly nicht herum ..... und wenn Du die Augen zumachst, ist das fast wie auf dem Sofa :q


----------



## marschel (20. Dezember 2003)

so jungs,

die Ersatzrolle habe ich gestern abend kpl. demontiert und Dank des Rollengottes der Ostsee auch wieder zusammenbekommen, frisch geölt und gefettet ist diese absolut fit für unser treffen....jetzt fehlt ja nur noch die 2. angel, ich hoffe, daß ich diese nun endlich am Montag bekommen werde....und dann kann nix mehr schiefgehen.....

wenn alles klappt, bringe ich noch eine 2. rettungsweste mit, entspricht 150N......

die kiste durchmarscher habe ich ja schon beiseite gestellt....,

ach so, wenn noch jemand ohne mitfahrgelegenheit aus lübeck ist, nehme ich natürlich noch jemanden mit.

bitte ne pm schicken


----------



## marschel (20. Dezember 2003)

@dorschdiggler

ne ist besser, ist wie nen wasserbett,...ich sprech da aus erfahrung....das blubbert so schön............


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2003)

:q :q :q ....auch nicht schlecht....
Zweite Weste....150N...hmm....ich muss unbedingt nach Lübeck und mir am Montag eine neue zulegen... weisst Du wo a.w.n ist ??


----------



## MichaelB (20. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

jetzt ist mir Dorschleo doch zuvor gekommen... nagut, dann werde ich mal Herrn Steiner mitbringen  

@Nordlicht: auf das Angebot käme ich im Fall der Fälle gern zurück! #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. Dezember 2003)

So PM an dorschjoe ist raus mal sehen was kommt!!!

Ich bringe dann auch noch eine schachtel mit 30 Hülsen oder doch lieber Fläschges mit

Brauch jemand von euch Wattwürmer dann PM an mich werde mich dann umgehend drum kümmern Ihr werdet ja nicht sowie es dunkel wird dann gleich die flucht ergreifen oder?????


----------



## Fischbox (20. Dezember 2003)

Ok, Ok  ich notiere das ja schon ( komme gerade vom Bosseln#2- Au Weia- rund ist die Welt):v !
So wie war das jetzt?! Dorschleo mauert vor Ort 'ne feste Grillstation(ach nee,der bringt ja das Brot mit - Verflixte Sauferei:g) und Fischkoopp bringt neben einem zweitem Grill noch einen Klapptisch und Grillbesteck mit?! 
Ihr seid klasse!!!!#6

@MichaelB

Who the fuck is Herr Steiner????


----------



## marschel (20. Dezember 2003)

@andreas michael

wie meinst du das jetzt mit den wattis.......kommst du da günstig ran? dann sollten wir mal alle Teilnehmer fragen, da kommst du dann bestimmt auf nen paar hundert stück, zumal doch auch noch abends nen bischen brandungsangeln ausgeübt wird.......oder nicht? ist ja schon wieder ne neue umfrage..... hmmmmmm 

was meinst denn du FISCHBOX ??????


----------



## Fischbox (20. Dezember 2003)

@Nordlicht

Fehmarn ist immer 'ne tolle Alternative, also pack deine Schaluppe noch nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2003)

> komme gerade vom Bosseln


 ...was zur Hölle machst Du beim Bosseln ???
Ich denke das ist ostfriesischer Nationalsport, bei dem einen die Frauen unter den Tisch "Kugeln" ??? :q :q 
Geh lieber ins Bett, wenn es denn so ist wie bei mir im letzten Jahr....ich habe es jedenfalls nicht bis zum Essen geschafft...habe mich vorher selber wie eine Kugel gefühlt :q :q


----------



## Fischbox (20. Dezember 2003)

> was meinst denn du FISCHBOX ??????



Dunkelheit ist der schlechteste Grund die Veranstaltung zu beenden und Gerstenprodukte schmecken auch am besten wenn noch ein paar Rutenspitzen in der Dunkelheit leuchten. Meine Rutenspitze wird mit Sicherheit nicht leuchten, aber ich schau den Brandungsexperten auch gerne zu. 

@ Dorschdiggler

Komme eigentlich gerade aus dem Bett!!!  Gleich geht das los zum Finale. Die geplante Erbsensuppe habe ich wegen "Terminnöten" auch nicht mehr zu mir genommen, aber gleich können sich alle gaaaanz warm anziehen.
Die Ossis haben das übrigens von uns abgeguckt.  



AB-Bosseln, das wär doch auch mal  'ne Maßnahme, oder?!


----------



## MichaelB (20. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Fischbox: Herr Steiner tritt gewöhnlich in Mannschaften á 24 (das ist die 0.33er Klasse), oder á 20 Teilnehmer (das ist dann die 0.5er Klasse) an und wohnt in Plastikkästen. Früher hatte Herr Steiner seinen Nebenwohnsitz in Blechcontainern - das wurde aber zu ungemütlich  

Normal bin ich ja auch Brandungsfreak, da ich aber alles geben werde um meinen Schweinehund zu überwinden und wirklich in aller Herrgottsfrühe schon dabei sein will, wirds diesmal beim Spinnangeln in Variationen bleiben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (20. Dezember 2003)

:c ...nach dem ich mich nun durch diesen ganzen Thread gewühlt habe, bekomme ich echt...****

Würde liebend gerne dabeisein, aber sieht bislang eher schlecht aus. Aber vielleicht läßt sich da ja doch noch was machen....und wenns nur für nen Klönschnack oder ne Fotosession ist...

Obwohl...normalerweise müßte ich ja die Nicht-Gummienten-Fraktion unterstützen, damit die nicht so alleine am Strand steht...#h


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Dezember 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler
wenn ich von fehmarn zu awn fahre muss ich abfahrt buntekuh runter und dann an der ampel rechts ab.
buntekuh ist die abfahrt wo media markt und city sich alle angesiedelt haben.
ist evtl. auf der homepage von awn ne genaue beschreibung für dich ?

@ MichaelB
bist vorgemerkt, wir können ja wenn alles feststeht die nummern austauschen, ich denke 1-2 tage vorher reicht.
ich glaube ich komme eh erst am 27.12. abends aus hamburg wieder und werde dann hier die lage peilen.


----------



## theactor (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Broesel: 
>>normalerweise müßte ich ja die Nicht-Gummienten-Fraktion >>unterstützen, damit die nicht so alleine am Strand steht...

JAAA! Rette mich!!! Von mir aus kannst Du Dich nach der Ankunft auch ruhig ein bisschen entblößen   aber rette mich vor den süchtigmachenwollenden!!

Ich freu mich schon .. habe heute beim "Angelflohmarkt" bei Fischkoopp ein paar Twister gekauft (von denen ich meine, dass die zum "Testen" (IN WORTEN *TESTEN*) vielleicht brauchbar wären...
IS WEIHNACHTEN SCHON DURCH?!??!

theungeduldigtor #h 

@Dorschdiggler: ach so...? Aber gibt es in so einem BB denn nicht eine Art Schublade in die man Antriebsmotoren (Z.B. *Kampfperle* Fischkoopp) oder eine kleine faltbare Thai einklappen kann?!  ;+


----------



## Köhlerjan (21. Dezember 2003)

*Armer Mann*

Moin, Fischbox vorab schon mal tschuldigung, aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen hi hi. Vieleicht können wir ja auf dem Treffen zusammenlegen, und schicken Dich dann auf den Kiz, damit Deine Rutenspitze auch mal LEUCHTEN kann, hast den niemanden der  Dir Deine Rutenspitze zum leuchten bringt.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2003)

Danke Andy..... wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte , dass der vorherige Betreiber (Schefferling) gekauft worden ist, dann hätte ich gar nicht fragen müssen...da kenne ich den Weg  naja, man kann nicht alles wissen... Danke trotzdem
Und nu mache ich mich mal auf den Weg und schaue mir die Insel bei Sturm an....od da heute was geht ??
#h


----------



## MichaelB (21. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

da dachte ich bei meinem ersten Board-Besuch heute um neun Uhr, ich sei relativ früh dran - während der Diggler schon los ist...
Petri Fliegnichwech! #h 

Weiß jemand wann die amerikanischen Restaurants Sonntags aufmachen? So ganz ohne Frühstück wollte ich näxt sanndäi doch nicht los...

Gruß
Michael

P.S. @Broesel: sieh zu, diesen event darf man nicht verpassen - und der event will weitere Entblößungen nicht missen


----------



## theactor (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@MichaelB: Pass mal auf, da stellst Du einfach den Wecker auf 5.30. Den stellst Du dann auf die "FrauSeite" mit einem Zettel: Frühstück, huschhusch - weck mich wenn Kaffee hot".

Ach, mist: ich so als Single:
Weiß jemand wann die amerikanischen Restaurants Sonntags aufmachen? So ganz ohne Frühstück wollte ich näxt sanndäi doch nicht los...

 #h 
Sö


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Dezember 2003)

Der Ami-Papp-Brötchen-Beschmierer macht genau um 9:00 auf.:g


----------



## MichaelB (21. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@thesingletor: soso, so stellt man sich das also vor... #d  die Wirklichkeit sieht allerdings eher so aus, daß ich mir ´nen Tritt fange wenn ich zu früh zu viel Lärm schlage   das fängt damit an, daß der Wecker ein zweites Mal klingelt  

@Mikefish: danke, Du scheinst Dich ja beim Restaurant "Zur gelben Möwe" bestens auszukennen   #h 

Dann also doch selber Stulle schmieren...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. Dezember 2003)

@ theactor

Mich bekommt niemand ins BB, auch nicht als Reservepack.
Und was willst Du eigentlich mit einer " faltbaren Thai" ?
Du eierst doch eh immer nur mit der :q :q Gummiente durchs Wohnzimmer :q :q 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## Reppi (21. Dezember 2003)

@thecatteringfürmichbesorger
Danke schon mal im Voraus, Sönke !!!! Hast ne BB-Einführungsrunde gratis :q gut !
Also bis die Tage !!!!!!!!
Uwe


----------



## Rudi (21. Dezember 2003)

@ Fischbox

Geht klar mit Senf und Ketchup. Bis zum 28. ten.

Rudi.


----------



## theactor (21. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@MichaelB: ..ach SOO sieht die Realität aus.. na dann bin ich ja direkt froh, als Single auf einer BellyboatThai durch Wohnzimmer zu rutschen *quitschquitsch*  

#h Sö


----------



## Broesel (21. Dezember 2003)

@Theactor,

na dann schun mer mal, ob ich da irgendwie was hindeichseln kann. Kann dich ja nicht ganz alleine am Strand lassen... 

Und überhaupt...wir hätten den Strand für uns ganz alleine, wenn alle mit ihren Gummidingern wild rumrudern..und wenn keine Fischlis da sind...angeln wir eben Gummienten... :q 

@MichaelB,

das mit den Hosen lassen wir lieber...bei dem Wetter...:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2003)

> Weiß jemand wann die amerikanischen Restaurants Sonntags aufmachen


 ... der Reinfelder hat durchgehend geöffnet...also... hin da...mach ich doch auch :q :q 





> Fliegnichwech


 .... konnte ich gerade noch so verhindern... 
Auf jeden Fall kenne ich nun von Staberhuk bis Westermarkelsdorf jeden Strand..... Der Wind drehte immer mehr um die Insel rum, so daß ich fast schon genötigt wurde immer wieder ein Stück weiterzuziehen :q 
Die Fische wollten aber nicht mitziehen...leider... Genearalprobe also in die Hose gegangen, was für den nächsten Sonntag doch auf reichlich Fisch schliessen lässt - oder  ;+ ;+ 



> als Single auf einer BellyboatThai durch Wohnzimmer zu rutschen *quitschquitsch*


 .......da muss ich doch wohl mal petzen gehen :q 
QUITSCHQUITSCH..... Du Oberferkel.... quitsch kommt sicherlich von quitschnass...:g :g .....oder sollte es doch eher quietsch quietsch heissen ????
Man watt bist Du verdorben Sönke :q


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Dezember 2003)

> Hast ne BB-Einführungsrunde gratis



Das kann man auch einführen ???


----------



## wombat (21. Dezember 2003)

HI Fischbox !

Ich & 2 Kumpels, würden gerne beim Treff mitmachen.
Binge mein "PRESSLUFT-SCHUTTE" mit.

Ich könnte noch ein Grill + Camping-Tisch mitbringen.

Tschüß
Klaus


----------



## marschel (21. Dezember 2003)

willkommen im club wombat.....

jetzt müssen wir das treffen wohl bald bei der behörde anmelden....hat ja schon ausmaße wie die Love-parade... :q

schnell nochmal die blinker lackieren........zum 28.12. ist alles fertig...


----------



## Köhlerjan (21. Dezember 2003)

*Bring vieleicht noch einen Freund & Boot mit*

Moin Fischbox, das ganze hier hat ja schon ein paar gute Zeilen die für das Boardferkel gut wären. Ich bringe vieleicht auch noch einen Kumpel mit, mit Boot 4,20 wenn jemand mit anpacken würde, falls keine Slipanlage in der Nähe ist, wäre das echt super.
Gruß Jan


----------



## theactor (22. Dezember 2003)

N'acht,

@Broesel: das wäre aber außerordentlich nett... wahrscheinlich bleibt bei dem Bellygepaddel tatsächlich nichts anderes, als eine paar Mupfeln am Haken zu landen -- andererseits:  so ein Bellyboot fehlt mir noch an der TrophäenWand (schreibt man das so..?!)  

@Dorschdiggler: alte Petze: Das Quitsch (ohne e) lässt auf kurze, harte Intervalle schließen.. das ist bei den jüngeren Menschen (wie mir *hüstl*) noch möglich, ohne dass gleich die Bandscheiben Hossa tanzen ... :g 

@marioschreiber:  :q  .. das hoffe ich nicht, dass das so gemeint war... ich meine, wie sieht denn das aus, wenn Reppi nach dem ABTreff wieder arbeiten geht und in der Hüftregion... zu so zugenommen aussieht....

#h 
Sönke


----------



## Fischbox (22. Dezember 2003)

Moin Männers!!#h

Hier geht das ja ganz schön rund...

@Köhlerjan



> ...und schicken Dich dann auf den Kiz, damit Deine Rutenspitze auch mal LEUCHTEN kann, hast den niemanden der Dir Deine Rutenspitze zum leuchten bringt.



Ist wirklich gut gemeint, aber momentan bin ich froh wenn mein Leuchtfeuer mal eine kleine Atempause hat. :q :q  


@Söhnke

Bei Dir tun sich mir langsam Abgründe auf. Schüttel!!!!! Ist vielleicht wirklich besser wenn Du die Finger von solchen Gummiprodukten lässt?!


@ Wombat

Herzlich Willkommen#h ! Ich habe Euch mal nur für den Campingtisch notiert, denn wir haben bereits zwei Grillstationen.
Mit dem Boot das werden wir schon irgenwie hindeichseln. Probleme sehe ich da eigentlich nur in DD, da dort auch in der Nähe keine Slippe ist, und der Abstieg von der Steilküste doch sehr steil ist. Aber auch das werden wir packen.

@ Vossi 

Man sieht sich dann in der gelben Möwe!!

@Rudi

#6 Super #6!


@alle die noch gar nix besorgen

Es haben sich immer noch keine zwei gefunden, die die Weißbrotversorgung sicher stellen. 


Was gibt es sonst noch? Das Wetter wird ja wohl klasse werden, denn den Wind haben wir ja jetzt schon. Außerdem habe ich beschlossen, das es das erste Treffen wird, bei dem richtig gut Fisch gefangen wird:z :z . Bin schon ganz fickerig!! Hab mir gestern bei dem Sauwetter das Norwegenvideo von Kutter & Küste reingezogen. Kann jetzt kaum noch ruhig sitzen.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Dezember 2003)

> Probleme sehe ich da eigentlich nur in DD, da dort auch in der Nähe keine Slippe ist



DD ist kein Problem (wenn wir an den rechten Parkplatz gehen!).


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Fischbox: na, wirste langsam nervös? 
Dorschleo wollte sich um ein paar Meter Brot kümmern - schrieb er zumindest.

@Dorschleo: bleibt´s dabei? Ansonsten würde ich das übernehmen   #h 

@Diggler/Fischbox: ich werde auch einen Möwen-Snack einnehmen, sagen wir so gegen viertelnachsechs/halbsieben vor Ort?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (22. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Fischbox: das liegt alles am Angelentzug...

Wegen Weißbrot: Dorschleo hat doch schon Brot angekündigt?!:



> Hey Leute, werde mich um die Versorgung mit Brot kümmern. Es werden wohl Meterbrote werden.



Und Fischkoopp hat auch schon einen Campingtisch angemeldet (wie auch immer zu transportieren...)

Gruß,
thelassunsdieuhrmaleinpaartagevorstellentor #h


----------



## Fischbox (22. Dezember 2003)

> Wegen Weißbrot: Dorschleo hat doch schon Brot angekündigt?!:




..und ich hatte das sogar schon in die Liste eingetragen#t .
Meine Güte, das habe ich bestimmt am Samstag in der Bosselpause mit 2 bar auf dem Kessel gemacht.
Na ist ja auch egal. Hauptsache Brot ist da. Simon S bringt wohl auch noch was mit, dann sind die Kosten für den einzelnen geringer.
Der zweite Campingtisch war allerdings schon so beabsichtigt.

@MichaelB 
Die Zeit ist gut!#6


@ Mario

Wir werden uns dann am Wochenende mal wegen des Angelplatzes kurzschliessen, denn du kennst dich an der Küste wohl mit am allerbesten aus.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Dezember 2003)

Um die Vorfreude zu schüren...(vor zwei Minuten aufgenommen):


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Dezember 2003)

wenn es weiter so schneit und friert sollten kettensägen, eispickel und sonstiges werkzeug mit gebracht werden...eben alles was man(n) so braucht für eine expidition :q


----------



## marschel (22. Dezember 2003)

Jo, so siehst in Lübeck auch aus....mal gucken, da muß doch noch mehr vom Himmel fallen???????


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. Dezember 2003)

Upsala, hier ist noch alles grün mal sehen wie lange noch
naja ich freue mich auf jeden fall auf dieses Event

@ Fischbox

Ich hatte ja getippselt das ich Fläschges mit dem edlen gelben saft mit bringe 

Ps: so wie es scheint brauch keiner Wattis Ok 
dann gebe ich jetzt meine Bestellung raus bzw.

10 min dann gibt mein dealer seine bestellung raus danach
kann ich nix versprechen


----------



## Dorschleo (22. Dezember 2003)

@MichaelB , klar bleibt es dabei, ich werde 4-5 Meterbrote mitbringen, ich hoffe das reicht. 
Leo


----------



## Dorschleo (22. Dezember 2003)

Das Wetter macht es echt spannend, bin gespannt wie es am Sonntag aussieht. Kann uns aber sicher nicht erschrecken, ich hab schon bei minus 10° Grad im Belly gesessen, seitdem weiß ich was "Glockenfrost" bedeutet.
Leo


----------



## Fischbox (22. Dezember 2003)

@ Dorschleo

Das reicht ganz bestimmt#6, ansonsten wenn alle ist dann ist halt alle!

@Simon S 

Du brauchtst dann natürlich kein Brot mehr mitbringen.


Wie verhält sich das eigentlich mit einem gemütlichen kleinen Lagerfeuer am Strand?! Ist sowas überhaupt erlaubt? Wenn ja, hat dann einer die Möglichkeit ein bißchen Feuerholz mitzubringen? Das würde doch eine richtig urgemütliche Atmosphäre zaubern, oder?!:l


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Dezember 2003)

Lagerfeuer muss angemeldet werden!!!
Ein Kollege von mir (Freiwillige-Feuerwehr) ist letztens nach Wulfen Campingplatz ausgerückt! Laut Anrufer "Feuerschein über dem Hauptgebäude".

Es waren drei Angler um ein Lagerfeuer am Strand!!!
Das kann teuer weden!


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

bei wetter.de verheißt man für den kommenden Samstag zwischen 7 und 5°C (alles im Plusbereich) und Wind um 4-5 aus südlicher Richtung... 

@Dorschleo: na bei -10°C im Belly fühlt sich doch bestimmt kuschelig an  zumindest alles unterhalb der Wasserlinie.

Zur Einstimmung war ich heute mit Sönke am Brodtener Steilufer, ein knackiger Wind und eine gute Welle ließen echte Vorfreude aufkommen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichiHH (22. Dezember 2003)

Moin,
ist Sönke mutiert oder wo kam der Schaum her?:q


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: watt willtste denn mit Wattwürmern, Grillen?  

@MichiHH: wir waren heute in gleich zwei Angelläden und in beiden standen diese netten bunten Heftchen an der Kasse   Ich habe latürnich nicht versäumt, ihn jedesmal darauf hinzuweisen und was dann geschah trat ich mit Füßen :q :q :q 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: was mich allerdings extrem nachdenklich stimmte war die Tatsache, daß *Sönke aus einem Angelführer zitieren konnte*


----------



## MichiHH (22. Dezember 2003)

Zitieren? Er?? 
Ich hab´s ja immer geahnt - Sönke hat bestimmt alle Angelführer heimlich gekauft und auswendig gelernt!

Hmm, jetzt wo ich die Ostsee so sehe...eigentlich wollt ich ja am 28. Zandern...ich glaub wenn´s ein Strand wird wo ich nicht km-weit laufen muss versuch ich mal in meine Wathose zu schlüpfen.


Hat noch jemand Schwimmflügel über?


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

ja die Ostsee ist schon geil...:k 
Ich glaube ja, Sönke hat uns immer nur veralbert um seine Affinität zum Auswendiglernen herunter zu spielen -  und in Wirklichkeit ist er umsatzbeteiligt  
Michi sieh zu, vielleicht kannste ja mit Kampfperle abwechselnd Huckepack machen   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichiHH (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich das mal Tagesform abhängig machen!
Meine Krankengymnastin hat heute schon gemeckert...

Was habt ihr denn heute so gefangen?


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

nix gefangen, wir waren nur mal so zum Wassertreten los  
Sag Deiner kranken Gymnasiastin, das sei Training und außerdem heilt es besser wenn es Dir im Kopf gut geht - und das geht doch bestens durch Angeln  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichiHH (22. Dezember 2003)

Da ist was dran! 
Und Wassertreten baut ja auch Muskeln auf,gelle!


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Dezember 2003)

@ MichiHH

Seh bloß zu das Du am 28 ten dabei bist.

Wir brauchen DICH   und Dein Auto(fahren kann zur Not jemand anderes) :q gibt sonst arge Platzprobleme - wegen Tisch, Grill usw.
Lange Wege am Strand sind für mich ja leider auch nicht das ideale, aber vielleicht finden wir ja jemanden der UNS  :q huckepack:q  nimmt.
Sönke und Michael wären doch die idealen Tragtiere - der EINE hat sogar gewachsene Zügel und beim anderen lassen wir ne Gummiente vorweg wedeln :q :q :z 

Mfg Fischkoopp#h  #h  #h


----------



## Bratnase (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

habe grad alle 118 Beiträge zu diesem Thema gelesen und beschlossen, die Brandungsstippen am WE ruhen zu lassen und Wobbler vom Strand aus zu versenken. 
An wichtigen Utensilien scheint ja alles da zu sein - dann werd ich mir halt noch was unwichtiges überlegen.

Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Dezember 2003)

> Man sieht sich dann in der gelben Möwe!!


 ,... datt geit klor....wüllt mo seen, ob wi de fisch nich bi de hommelbeen kriegen künnt :q 
Also denn....morgen mittag hole ich meine neue Wathose nebst Schuhen.....und die Rettungsweste steht auch noch aufm Plan  
Tja....Weihnachten fällt dieses Jahr für meine Tochter etwas schmaler aus :q :q :q


----------



## theactor (22. Dezember 2003)

HI,

 :q  Ihr seid schon luschtig!!
Ich meine, alles was ich sagte war, dass man in Brodten nur mit 30 Gramm Brandungsangeln betreiben darf!
 Das käme - wie man den Bildern entnehmen kann - ungefähr dem Spinnfischen gleich :q 
Und das.. hat mir mal ein Einheimischer erzählt JAWOHL! 
 

Das Wetter war echt der Hammer heute! Am Parkplatz: "Och so schlimm isses ja nüch" und an der Küste: "MichaelLanghaar: ist Deine Stirn auch schon eingefroren?"
Kein Pilimeter Strand in Brodten zu sehen... die Ostsee ist echt wütend!

Und: ein nuschelder Holländer in Lübeck und eine Sportangelhalle in Schwartau ließen uns zur Überzeugung kommen: HH ist teuer: aber die Angelläden deutlich attrakiver! (Und dennoch: Brodten 2004: we'll be there!)

Gruß,
thetotalunschuldigtor #h 

P.S. Oja, Michi: let the Zander a Day Ruhepause und join us!! :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Dezember 2003)

> ein nuschelder Holländer in Lübeck


 ... wer ist denn das ;+ ;+ ;+ ...den kenne ich noch nicht :q :q


----------



## theactor (22. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: Der durchaus nette Mensch, der im ANGELSORIUM arbeitet (oder dem es gehört).
Nach strenger Ermahnung, einen gültigen 2004-Fischereischein haben zu müssen (und einer hektischen Suchaktion desselben von MichaelB  ) wurde uns dann - ganz zeitgemäß - die Erlaubnis ausgedruckt...

Vossi: join us!! Es ist vielleicht nicht DAS Dorschrevier aber die halbe Strecke von HH zu den "kostenfreien" Fangplätzen!

Gruß,
Sönke#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Dezember 2003)

:q :q :q :q ...der gute Mann ist Engländer :q :q :q 
ich dachte immer, dass Du weitgereist bist und das erkennen kannst..... 
Mein Ticket ist bereits gelöst #t 
Jaja...Du liest richtig...ich habe meine Spritkosten mal aufgerechnet, dazu die verleibende Angelzeit und spontan entschieden, dass nach Feierabend im Frühling ein Trip nach Brodten echt ökonomischer ist #h 
See ya there


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. Dezember 2003)

@ Michi HH
Mit schwimmringen kann ich nicht dienen aber wenn Du mags bringe ich nur für dich eine Schwimmweste mit 

@ MichaelB Wattis wenn man aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht aufs wasser kann damit man nicht ganz umsonst anreist
Ich jedenfalls werde meine Brandungsruten mit nehmen auch schon aus dem grund das es wohl länger geht bis spät abends und eben dann werden die peitschen mal gepeitscht


----------



## Fischbox (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin#h!

Prima Bratnase#6! Hab dich schon notiert.


----------



## theactor (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: uupz.. ja..ahm, DAS WUSSTE ICH -- ich habe mich.. nur.. verschrieben... (*hüstl*)

:z Find' ich super! Wenn ich durchkomme sind Brodten für mich rund 40 Minuten > im Gegensatz zu WH o.ä. kann ich da relativ spontan aufschlagen! Freu mich schon :z 

Gruß,
thenationenverwechselertor #h


----------



## MichiHH (23. Dezember 2003)

@AndreasMichael: Eine Schwimmweste wäre vielleicht garnicht verkehrt! Wenn ich mit meinem Knie über nen Stein stolpere hat sich das Thema MichiHH von selbst erledigt...
Hab mich letztes Jahr mal mit nem gesunden Knie versenkt, das war kalt genug!


----------



## Dorschleo (23. Dezember 2003)

Ich werde noch eine alte Feststoffweste mitbringen, ist bestimmt sinnvoll für einen der Bellyboattester.
Leo


----------



## Köhlerjan (23. Dezember 2003)

*Treffpunkt*

Moin war mal kurz nicht im Board und schon kommt man nicht mehr hinterher. Ich hoffe ich hab nichts überlesen, ansonsten bin ich 7.30 Uhr auf der AutoBahn Tankstelle Neustadt. Das mit dem Kumpel und Boot klärt sich heute, fahr nachher noch mal zu Munzke. Wenn wir aber ohne Boot kommen, kommt auf alle Fälle die Brandungsrute mit und wenn der Wind mitspielt auch die Zweihandfliegenrute für Mario.
Gruß Jan


----------



## dorschjoe (23. Dezember 2003)

Ich bringe auch ein Kumpel mit deshalb ist mein Boot voll,wird sonst zu eng mit drei Leuten.


----------



## theactor (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschleo: eine gute Idee! Sollte ich nicht festfrieren an Land und keine übermannshohen Wellen mich überzeugen, an Land zu bleiben wäre ein SAFE TRIP sicherlich ratsam ...


Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Dorschleo (23. Dezember 2003)

Übrigens kann jemand mein RTVboat gern mal ne Runde probepaddeln. Wir ( Murad,Udo Zanussi, Niels und meine Wenigkeit) werden wohl unser 5m Boot mitbringen. Bei sovielen Bellyboaten kann sicherheitstechnisch ein zusätzliches Boot sicher nicht schaden.
Für mich ist Weihnachten dieses Jahr am 28.12.
Leo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Dezember 2003)

@ Dorschleo


> Bei sovielen Bellyboaten kann sicherheitstechnisch ein zusätzliches Boot sicher nicht schaden.



*Super !!*  Das finde ich Klasse.#6 #6 
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch noch mit?
Die südlichen Winde sollen ja auch noch am 28. vorherrschen, dann wäre DD prima für Dein Boot zu Wasser zulassen.:m #h


----------



## Dorschleo (23. Dezember 2003)

@ MikeFish
DD wäre echt gut, das slippen dort vom rechten Parkplatz über den Strand ist eine Lachnummer. Wir werden dann dort wohl ein wenig schleppen. Übrigens kam gerade ein Anruf von Murad, er und Udo Zanussi haben heute nachmittag vor Süssau geschleppt. Ergebnis: 16 gute Dorsche.
Irgendwie macht mich das alles heiß auf Sonntag.
Leo


----------



## Andreas Michael (23. Dezember 2003)

Wie sieht es nun aus bei sovielen Booten ist doch bestimmt in einem der Boote bestimmt noch ein Platz für mich dabei oder????
Dorschjoe ist ja belegt !!!


----------



## wombat (23. Dezember 2003)

@ Fischbox
Boot wässern kein problem, wird eben am Strand aufgebaut

See ya
Klaus


----------



## wombat (23. Dezember 2003)

@ Andrea M
Hi, halte ausschau nach ein Ford Windstar (schwarz).
Es könnte sein, daß ich noch Platz hätte im Schlauchboot.
Stellt sich am Sonntag raus.

Tschüß
Klaus


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Dezember 2003)

:q :q ...wird ja immer besser.... Thomas , hast Du die Veranstaltung denn auch schon angemeldet ?? Was ist mit Sicherheitskräften , Ordnern , Platzanweisern etc.
Ach ja.... was machst Du mit den eingenommenen Parkplatzgebühren ;+ :q 
Hast Du schon das Startgeld eingesammelt :q 
Genial.... so viele Leutz...nu bin ich mal gespant, wer denn wirklich am Ende alles am Strand steht, bzw. mit dem Belly paddelt / Boot fährt.... Ich freue mich jedenfals schon mächtig ....
Hoffentlich is Weihnachten bald vorbei :q :q :q


----------



## theactor (23. Dezember 2003)

HI,

BOARD RULES! Das wird ja wirklich mächtig interessant! Hoffentlich werden wir nicht alle verhaftet wegen "unangemeldeter Demo"....

ICH WILL, DASS ENDLICH DER 28. is!!

Gruß,
thekaumnocherwartenkönnentor #h


----------



## Medo (23. Dezember 2003)

@mario,
sei doch mal so gut und frag bei den FFeuerwehren in der Umgebung.
Ich habe am 23.12 mal bei der Polizei in WH nachgefragt und dem netten Mann in grün die Lage geschildert (von wegen ein Strand voller erfrohrener Angler und Frost im blonden Nass).
Er sagte nur "viel Spass" und meinte er habe nichts erlaubt, auch nichts verboten, aber eine menge Verständniss.

@fischbox
Ich bringe etwas trockenes Kaminholz mit um das Feuer zu entfachen, sowie die dazugehörige Pyrotechnik.


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Dezember 2003)

Ich werde auch sehen das ich Kaminholz mitbringe!


----------



## Köhlerjan (24. Dezember 2003)

*Holz - wieviel?*

Ich hab noch 10 meter Eiche hier liegen, kann ich was von endbehren, aber das lad ich mir nicht auch noch auf. Wenn einer aus der Nähe von Ahrensbök kommt oder hier vorbei fährt und was mitnehmen möchte, immer zu. Die Holzstämme sind ca 10-15cm im Durchmesser und die länge kann ich zuschneiden, brauch nur ne Ansage und dann geht dat ab.
Also wer will kann mir ja ne PN schicken.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Salmonelle (24. Dezember 2003)

´nabend zusammen,
und noch einer mehr: MEIN Mefo-Onkel hat grad eben starkes Interesse angemeldet. Sollten wir so kurzfristig noch unsere FeWo in Großenbrode bekommen, isser mit dabei.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MFGI (24. Dezember 2003)

Sorry für die späte Anmeldung.
Ich werde auch dabei sein, leider sehr verspätet angemeldet.. #d 
Ich wollte eigentlich einige Tage Richtung Eckernförde verbringen,
nur gibt es leider dieses Jahr Termine, die ich wahrnehmen muß.
Werde wohl am 27. anreisen und am 29. den Abflug machen..
Sollte noch irgendetwas fehlen, ich möchte mich von der Einkauferei nicht ausschließen.  
Ohne weiteres Weihnachts-blabla


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Dezember 2003)

Hat denn mal einer ne aktuelle Teilnehmerliste zur Hand? 
Ich weis es übrigends immer noch nicht.


----------



## Fischbox (25. Dezember 2003)

#hFrohe Weihnachten an Euch alle!!!!#h


@Jörg 

Ich hab die Teilnehmerliste auf der ersten Seite dieses Themas eben mal wieder nach bestem Wissen aktualisiert. Kann aber ohne weiteres sein, das ich den einen oder anderen vergessen habe.
Was zum Teufel ist eigentlich die "Love-Parade"?!   

@alle Kaminholzbesorger

#6#6Cooooool!!#6#6


----------



## Fischbox (25. Dezember 2003)

War gerade bei wetteronline. Die haben für Sonntag südliche Winde um 4 im Kopp (für den Bereich Fehmarn). Hoffen wir mal das sie Recht behalten, denn dann spricht alles für Dazendorf.

:z :z


----------



## Salmonelle (25. Dezember 2003)

moin zusammen,
jetzt definitiv: FeWo in Großenbrode is gebucht, Anreise Sa-morgen, Abreise Montag.

@MFGI - wir telefonieren mal Samstag?

@all - wer zuletzt kommt hat 2 km Fußweg bis zum Strand vor sich!!!

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MichaelB (25. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Fischbox: klar ist DD mit Favorit, aber spricht bei dieser Wetterprognose nicht eben soviel für Weißenhaus?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Dezember 2003)

Wenn es aber DD wird, dann aber bitte der rechte Parkplatz.
Da haben wir wenigstens alle Platz, vom Parken her gesehen und man kann easy die Boote zu Wasser bringen. :m


----------



## Samyber (25. Dezember 2003)

So Leutchen,
bevor ich am 28.12. alleine hier im Forum hänge und mich mit mir selbst unterhalten muß, werde ich meine "Nußschale" auf`m Hänger packen und zu euch stoßen!

Werde auch noch mal sehen was hier von Weihnachten an eßbaren noch zu verwerten ist und dies auch noch mitbringen! 

Wird eh mal Zeit das das ich mal was anderes außer Süßwasserfische fange und das Spektakel will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen !!!:z :z :z 

See you later !!


----------



## dorschjoe (25. Dezember 2003)

Sonntag:

Süd bis Südwest 6 bis 7, Westteil vorübergehend Süd bis Südwest 10, Orkanböen
Vorhersage vom DWD,wird wohl etwas frischer!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Dezember 2003)

Bei "nautische-Veröffentlichungen" steht immer noch SW 5-6 in Böen 6 !
Das wäre für DD oder so doch noch verträglich, natürlich sollten dann die BB´s sich sichern gegen Winddrift mit nem Anker.
Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. :m #h


----------



## Broesel (25. Dezember 2003)

also bei "wetteronline.de" steht für den Bereich Fehmarn:
SW 5  (vorübergehend SO) später westdrehend 4.

Auch wenn ich noch nicht 100% sagen kann, dass ich "erscheine" :q (aber die Chancen, zumindest ab Mittag sind stark gestiegen), dennoch habe ich mit DD so meine bedenken. Der Wind weht die ganze Zeit kräftig von der Seite. Sollte der Wind tatsächlich westdrehen, bekommen wir ihn leicht auf die Nase....könnte also etwas ungemütlich werden...von der Wassertrübung mal abgesehen.

Inbetracht dessen, dass ja auch gegrillt, geklönt und geferkelt werden soll...:q , halte ich persönlich Weißenhaus für sinnvoller.

Erstens gibbet da garantiert kein Parkplatzproblem...
Nen Boot sollte man dort auch reinschleppen können,
Und man könnte sich ein geschützes Plätzchen an der Steilküste aussuchen, damit die Würste nicht vom Grill gefegt werden... 

Wäre zumindest eine Alternative, über die man nachdenken sollte...:m


----------



## theactor (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Broesel: Das klingt feinifein! Wär klasse wenn Du kommst!
Ich bin gespannt auf die endgültige Entscheidung! Aber alles was weniger Wind im Gesicht bedeutet kommt mir sehr entgegen! 

Das wird *DAS* Meeting! Over 40 Members on the spot! Irre!

gruß,
thebaldissessoweittor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Dezember 2003)

> Over 40 Members on the spot


 ... wie sieht es mit der Platzzulosung aus ?? wann beginnt die ??  :q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Dezember 2003)

wo bleibt eigentlich die Anmeldung von Udo :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. Dezember 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler 

wer zuerst k....... (erscheint) malt zu erst


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Dezember 2003)

wenn es in WH (Weißenhaus...extra für Blind Fish:q  )eine slippe gibt könnte ich mein boot aus der halle holen....gibts dort eine ??


----------



## theactor (26. Dezember 2003)

HI,



> wer zuerst k....... (erscheint) malt zu erst



..das fehlt noch: "JahresAB-ABAngeln endete in Massenhauerei ob akuten Platzmangels" :q 

Neee-- das wird alles ganz locker!

P.S.: Ich war gestern schon mal an den möglichen Stränden und habe mit einem Handtuch meinen Angelplatz reserviert  :g 

TWO  DAYS!

Gruß,
thereservator #h


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Dezember 2003)

Soll ich morgen schon mal hinfahren und die Plätze abstecken?
Dann können wir so schnell wie möglich auslosen!


----------



## südlicht (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Jungs! 

@Mario: Macht es doch wie auf nem Kutter und bindet den Tag davor eure Ruten irgendwo an. Natürlich nur die Besten, wie wärs mit deiner T & T?    :q 

Glaube, ich hätte dann in der Nacht 27./28. einiges vor.... *lach*

Dann würd ich glatt die fast 700 km fliegen....

Ne, im Ernst, wünsche euch viel Spass ( habt ihr, denke ich, sowieso), Fisch und tolles Wetter.... :g 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

also ich habe mir mal WH ganz links, DD ganz rechts und Krembs ganz links jeweils acht claims abgesteckt, das sollte reichen... :q 

Gute Plätze gegen geringe vierstellige Gebühr abzugeben   

@Fischbox: bleibts bei mitten in der Nacht zum Frühstück in der gelben Möwe?

Gruß
Michael

P.S.I @thereservator: biste denn nun schon zum Frühstück dabei?
P.S.II @thereservator: falls nicht, Du erkennst mich an grüner Wathosen- / Watjackenkombination


----------



## Ace (26. Dezember 2003)

@Nordlicht

leider gibt es in WH keine Slippe nur einen schönen flachen Sandstrand aber ich befürchte selbst dafür ist "Zwergi" zu groß.
So siehts da aus.




sorry Vossi  

@all
Ich bin wohl dabei
Ich halte auch sehr viel von Broesels Vorschlag.


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

und zur anderen Seite ist es noch easier :m 
Ich denke mal, wir werden ausreichend kräftige Jungs vor Ort sein und die Boote schon zu Wasser bringen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Dezember 2003)

> leider gibt es in WH keine Slippe nur einen schönen flachen Sandstrand


 ... und so flach ist es da im Moment auch nicht mehr, denn der letzte Sturm hat ganz schön an dem flachen Stück geknabebrt.....ist fast 'ne kleine Abbruchkante geworden  ... schönes Bild Ace  :q :q 





> mitten in der Nacht zum Frühstück in der gelben Möwe


 ... bitte nochmal für einen Dummen...hab keine Lust die Zeit nochmal zu suchen :q  Wann is Treffen in der Möwe ?? Ich bin dabei :q :q 





> Gute Plätze gegen geringe vierstellige Gebühr abzugeben


 ... nu gehts aber los....verdienst Du mit Brodten nicht schon genug ??  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Dezember 2003)

und wo wir schonmal dabei sind....wo ist denn der schöne Sand ??? Hab mal in die Richtung von Ace'  Knipsposition fotografiert..... war übrigens am 10.12.....also noch nich lange her


----------



## Ace (26. Dezember 2003)

oha...da liegt aber ne Menge Matsch rumm

aber allgemein sollten wir uns langsam für eine Strand entscheiden...schließlich können sich nicht 40 Mann bei der Möwe treffen...die armen angestellten


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Dezember 2003)

Bei WH sehe ich nur das Problem das wir unser ganzes "Gerödel" ziemlich weit schleppen müssten!
Und da ist ja einiges zusammen gekommen.
In DD können wir aus dem Wagen grillen und die Boote sind auch kein Problem da.


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Dezember 2003)




----------



## Fischbox (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin erstmal!!#h#h

Der Wetterbericht von Mario sieht doch spitzenmäßig aus:z:z:z!!

Ich sach mal wir warten ab was der Wetterdienst morgen mittag so im Kopf hat. WH bei eher SSW bzw. DD bei eher SSO. Geeignet sind zumindest beide Strände. 

Wir werden dann morgen nachmittag hier den Strand bestimmen und dann ist halt am Sonntagmorgen um 7.30 Uhr Treffen an der Raststätte/Tankstelle Neustädter Bucht. Sollte jemand diesen Termin nicht pünktlich schaffen, so kann er unter 0170/3236958 mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen, um was auch immer zu erfahren.

@Vossi 

Ich werde versuchen so gegen 6.15 Uhr in der "Gelben Möwe" zu sein.


----------



## theactor (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

uggh..6.15 - mal sehen, ob Fischkoopp und ich das schaffen (eher nicht...)

@RutenvermieterB: ich schick' Dir einfach ne SMS wenn ich wach bin (gegen 11h  )

Gruß,
Sö#h


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Diggler: na sooo viel macht "DAS" nun auch nicht - viel mehr verdiene ich mit Wetterrettung durch Nichterscheinen  

@Ace: gelbe Möwe ist eigentlich nur für den ersten Snack gedacht, aber je mehr Irre dort aufkreuzen, desto verwirrter das qualifizierte Personal   

@Fischbox: ich werde gegen 6.15 dort sein #h 

@penntor: na Du weißt ja wie Du mich erkennst :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ace (26. Dezember 2003)

Also Maddin und ich treffen gegen 7:30 oder kurz vorher an der AB-Raststätte in Neustadt ein.

Auf das es ein schönes Treffen wird...Prost hihi


----------



## marschel (26. Dezember 2003)

Juhu endlich geht es los.....der Countdown läuft,....nur noch wenige Stunden, morgen erstmal alles kontrollieren und nochmal kontrollieren und nochmal....naja ihr kennt das Spiel,......

Endlich gehts los!!!!!


----------



## Köhlerjan (26. Dezember 2003)

High alle zusammen,
man das wird ja richtig eng werden, also wenn kein Platz zum Angeln mehr da ist, werd ich gerne auf das Bier und den Grill aufpassen, morgen Wattis holen und dann nicht mehr schlafen können. Schätze das passiert mir. Also dann bis 7.30 auf der AB Tankstelle in Neustadt. AB Tankstelle im wahrsten Sinne.
Gruß Jan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Dezember 2003)

Was und wo ist die "gelbe Möwe" ??? ;+ 
Dürfen da nur die Spezialisten hin??? ;+


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Dezember 2003)

> Was und wo ist die "gelbe Möwe"


 ....wenn Du in Richtung Ostsee fährst (A1) und die Trave kurz vor Reinfeld überquerst, dann leuchtet am Himmel eine "gelbe Möwe" über dem blauen Zeichzen einer bekannten Tankstelle :q 





> Dürfen da nur die Spezialisten hin


 .... klar, so lange diese "Spezialisten" angeln :q :q :q 
Also Mike....Abfahrt Reinfeld, der Schotte 6:15 Uhr....

@thelangschläfertor
solltest Du nicht erscheinen, so werde ich Petrus persönlich bitten, Deine Hände für die kommende Saison von Mefo-Schuppen oder Dorschgeruch frei zu halten :q :q :q :q


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Mikefish: im Laufe des threads nannte jemand diese vorzüglichen Restaurants auch mal "Amerikanische Pappbrötchen-Beschmierer"  
Keine Ahnung wieso...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Dezember 2003)

Achsoooooooooo........
Tja der eine nennt es "gelbe Möwe" und der andere "....Pappbrötchen beschmierer". :q 

Jetze ische wischen ! :m


----------



## Salmonelle (26. Dezember 2003)

gääääähn...
...vier Stunden Schlaf liegen noch vor mir (ab gleich!), und dann schnapp ich mir meinen Mefo-Onkel und bin wech!
Diskutiert ma noch schön aus wo es dann schliesslich genau hingeht. Der Mike kriecht dann morgen abend noch mal ne SMS von mir (wie es Samstag denn so war). Ich warte dann am Sonntag auf EUCH ALLE am Strand der Wahl... auch wenn ich ab jetzt nicht mehr ins Board geh, krieg ich das schon raus (vielleicht per Rück-SMS von Mike!?!?)

Gruß und gute nacht


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

aktuell sind sich wetter.de und wetteronline.de einig: SSO 4-5 und "etwas feucht von oben"...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@MichaelVoodoWetterB: hör' sofort auf in diesem Thread zu posten und denke ab jetzt nur noch an Kinderschuhe! Das Wetter wird ja jetzt schon immer schlechter -- hier in HH windet's ganz schön...

@Petrusdiggler: 





> solltest Du nicht erscheinen, so werde ich Petrus persönlich bitten, Deine Hände für die kommende Saison von Mefo-Schuppen oder Dorschgeruch frei zu halten



Natürlich erscheine ich. Aber eher in Neustadt als um 6.15 in der PappschmiererMöwe -- sonst schlafe ich nach knapp 4 Stunden Schlaf spontan auf dem Rührei ein...
Du hast es gut: Du fällst ja förmlich aus dem Bett direkt ins Möwennest!

#h theschnarchtor


----------



## Loecki (27. Dezember 2003)

Ja also 4-5 läßt sich ja noch aushalten!
Dann müßte man sich heut ja "nur"  noch auf einen Starnd einigen...
Werd denn mal ins Einkaufsgetümmel stürzen und Pappteller mit Bleieinlage besorgen...:q


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

dank meinem ungemein positiven Einfluss auf jedwelche Klimakatastrophen sollten wir genug wetterfeste Schirme mitnehmen - meiner ist am Start #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2003)

> genug wetterfeste Schirme mitnehmen


 ... was ist das denn....der echte Küstenfischer liebt seine Bratwurst gut angeschmurgelt in weichem Regenwasser auf dem Teller :q


----------



## detlefb (27. Dezember 2003)

@ Fischbox,

ich bringe auch noch einen "nicht so häufig surfenden Jungangler" mit. Dadurch erhöht sich die Teilnehmerzahl um 1.

Auf Grund der vielen Teilnehmer werde ich gleich nochmal losdüsen und den Glühwein Vorrat aufstocken.

@Fischkopp, bringst du wieder Deinen "Bauchladen mit????

Sonst ist alles im Lot auf'm Boot.

Gruss vom Stunden zählenden:z 

Detlef


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Dezember 2003)

schade, aber ohne meinen "Zwergi" fühle ich mich am wasser nicht so richtig wohl....evt. beim nächstem mal......

@ Mario Schreiber
hallo köchlein, guter leserbrief in der rute und rolle !!


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Dezember 2003)

???


----------



## Fischbox (27. Dezember 2003)

Moin Ihr Osterhasen!!#h

So, nu is datt raus!!:z :z 

Hab mich gerade mit Marioschreiber und Dorschdiggler kurzgeschlossen und im Anbetracht verschiedener Wettervorhersagen haben wir uns auf Dazendorf geeinigt. Wir werden uns dort am rechten Parkplatz breit machen. Es ist also eine bootsanglerfreundliche Stelle geworden, was bedeutet, das Zwergi doch flott gemacht werden kann.

Treffpunkt ist dann wie abgemacht an der Tankstelle/Raststätte Neustädter Bucht an der A1 in Richtung Norden um 7.30 Uhr.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, dann nur zu! Ansonsten habe ich ja meine Handynummer schon bekannt gegeben.

Das wird bestimmt luschdig morgen!!!:z :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Dezember 2003)

*Super !!* 
Ich freue mich drauf.:q :q 
Bis morgen früh denn...... :m #h


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Diggler: da läuft mir ja das Wasser im Munde zusammen    und wenn es dann noch gemütlich ins Bier regnet :q

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschleo (27. Dezember 2003)

Klasse, werde trotz Bronchitis mit Murad, Nils und Udo Zanussi pünklich am AB Treffpunkt erscheinen.
Wenn Ihr vor Dazendorf also ein Bellen hört dann ist das kein Seehund sondern der Dorschleo.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (27. Dezember 2003)

ich freu mich schon auf morgen  
ähm ,könnte mir vielleicht jemand seine pumpe morgen leihen ?
ich hab nämlich noch keine


----------



## Reppi (27. Dezember 2003)

So bin aus Belgien wieder zurück und habe was nettes mitgebracht---Schweinepest ,glaube ich.....:r :e 
Aber nichtsdestotrotz (geiles Wort) werde ich gegen 11:00 dort einschlagen.
Solltet ihr nun noch kurzfristig umdisponieren schickt mir bitte ne SMS (Sönke oder Karsten zB.).
Lege mich gleich hin und lasse mich pflegen 
Also bis morgen:z :z :z :z :z 
Uwe


----------



## dorschjoe (27. Dezember 2003)

Was ist eigentlich die Mitglieds ID für die Bonuskonnten und ist das eine gute Sache? 

SONNTAG 28.12.03 vom DWD!
südliche Winde 5 bis 6, Nordostteil anfangs Südwest 7 bis 8.

Packe jetzt meine Sachen für morgen hoffentlich wird es nicht zu Windig!


----------



## Loecki (27. Dezember 2003)

Tja, wollen wir hoffen, dass Petrus ein Einsehen mit ein paar Verrückten hat!
Da ich aus dem Norden komme, werde ich direkt nach Dazendorf fahren.
Werd mir für alle Fälle die Nummer von Fischbox ins Handy einprogrammieren, falls irgendwas schief geht.
Bis Morgen früh denne!
@Reppi
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Udo Mundt (27. Dezember 2003)

Denn mal viel Spaß Jungs #: #g 
und laßt euch nicht vom Wind vertreiben.
Ich muß leider auf Bellybootfreuden noch bis zum nächsten Jahr warten.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Dezember 2003)

Schade Udo !!
Wieso kannst Du erst im neuen Jahr wieder ??
:m


----------



## peter II (27. Dezember 2003)

peter II ist nicht dabei 
und wünscht allen
viel Petri Heil
und Morgen abend ab 19 hundert reichlich Fangberichte und Bilder#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2003)

Moin Männers...komme gerade, auf dem Rückweg von einer "Küstenabschnittbesichtigungstour" zurück und eine innere Eingebeung - mancher nennt es auch Hunger - trieb mich zur "gelben Möwe".
Was muss ich da feststellen ?? :r  Neuerdings wird der Laden am Wochenende für zwei Stunden geschlossen - nämlich von 5:00 - 7:00 Uhr......:c  also 6:15 Uhr ist wohl damit versaut :r 
Bei mir reicht es dann gerade nochmal für einen Kaffee um 7:00 Uhr im Drive in....Schade.....hoffentlich lesen die Betroffenen es auch alle noch  
Auf jeden Fall war es heute nachmittag saukalt und windig.... brrr...


----------



## Ace (27. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab mich die ganze Zeit gewundert...Im Sommer habe ich schonmal um kurz nach 6:00 vor verschlossener Tür gestanden.


----------



## Fastroller (27. Dezember 2003)

@ all,

na das wird ja was morgen mit dem Wetterchen. Dann werd ich mal schnell noch in den Keller huschen und mir ne kleine Regenrinne an die Müzte tackern...Besser is wohl auch noch zum normalen Anker eine kleinen Mühlenstein mitzunehmen...aber was solls, jammern hilft jetzt auch  nix mehr !!!!

Ich schätze wir denken im Moment in Bezug auf das Wetter von morgen so ziemlich alle das gleiche....

Aber was soll`s. Es liegt an uns daß Beste daraus zu machen. Wir lassen uns doch wohl von son bischen SCHEIßWETTER nicht unser Fest versauen, gelle ????

Also, ich bin morgen mit nem Freund wie verabredet mit ner Kiste Gold und nem Pack Wasserbeständiger Fluppen und ner Grillwurst am Start....

@ Dorschleo

Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!

@ all,

Wetten, daß das Morgen richtig Geil wird !!!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Dezember 2003)

5,4 °C hat die Ostsee zur Zeit und morgen soll es reichlich Regen und Wind aus SSW mit 6-7 kommen und dann drehen auf SO mit 5-6; See 1,5-2m Welle. Erst spät Nachmittags dreht er auf NW und weht nur noch mit 1-2 Windstärken.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß, liege zur Zeit mkt einer starken Erkältung im Bett! Zwar muß ich morgen nicht zum Familienessen, leider darf ich dafür aber auch nicht mit Euch angeln gehen.


----------



## Medo (27. Dezember 2003)

@ all
[marquee]gehts schon los??[/marquee]
 :z
Ne?!  
Ok dann warte ich ebend noch ein paar Stunden!

Der Wetterbericht sagt nur etwas feucht an, aber hauptsache wir kriegen die Kohlen an.#w

Wetter Vormittags bedeckt   
Wetter Nachmittags Regen   
Wetter Nachts Regen   
maximale Temperatur 6 °C  
minimale Temperatur 0 °C  
gefühlte Temperatur 1 °C  
Windrichtung Süd    
Windgeschwindigkeit 3 Bft  
Windböen k.A. Bft


----------



## Köhlerjan (27. Dezember 2003)

Moin, das mit dem Wetter is natürlich nich so fein, heute sollte es aber ja auch schon regnen. Bei uns hat aber fast den ganzen Tag die Sonne geschien. Und ich wohn 7 Km von der Küste (Scharbeutz). Naja auf alle Fälle kommt mein Kollege, der Muntzke, mit seinem Boot nicht mit. Hat den Wellenbericht von 1- 2 Metern abgehört und dann abgesagt. Dafür bring ich aber Frank mit, hat sich heute auch gleich angemeldet - Frankblitz, Ihr könnt Ihn ja mal wilkommen heißen. Also morgen 7.30 auf der AB Tankstelle Neustadt. Ach noch was Ajoli hatte ich keine Zeit mehr zu aber Kartoffelsalat is fertig und wird mitgebracht.
Bis dann Jan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2003)

Nur mal so, als kleiner Vorgeschmack.....:q :q


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Dezember 2003)

so nun bin ich wieder auf "meiner" insel, hamburg ist einfach zu gross für`n kleinen fehmaraner :q 

@ Ace 
danke noch für dein bild...ich werde mir die mühe mit dem boot sparen.

@ Bellyboatangler
das mit dem nord-west-wind und den 1-2bft sehe ich noch nicht so.....mal sehen.

@ Mario Schreiber
in der aktuellen rute und rolle ist auf der seite 117 ein leserbrief über das nachtangelverbot in baden-würtemberg, unterschrieben wurde der brief mit Mario Schreiber 
 mich machte zwar der ort etwas stutzig aber die welt ist eben klein und ich dachte du hättest dort was gepostet.....war wohl nur dein namensvetter.

tja, was bleibt noch ?....ach ja....VIEL SPASS EUCH ALLEN;  mein neid sei mit euch #h


----------



## Ace (27. Dezember 2003)

@Nordlicht

Sehr Schade...aber mir fiel gleich die Geschichte in Meschendorf ein und bevor du dir auch noch bei diesen Bedingungen die Ganze Mühe machst...und nachher umsonst...naja andernmal


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2003)

Moin Andy.....dat " güldet" nich....
Absage wird nich akzeptiert..nee nee.... zumindest auf'n Bier und 'ne feuchte Wurst solltest Du vorbeikommen


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Dezember 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler
ich habe auch schon überlegt ob ich meinen spaziergang mit meinem lütten mal von der insel runter nach europa verlagere, aber das problem ist das er grad in der prägephase ist und ich keine ahnung habe was passiert wenn er plötzlich mit 40 "verhaltensgestörten" angler konfrontiert wird......er iss doch noch sooo klein :q


----------



## Ace (27. Dezember 2003)

:q:q:q...wenn er in der Prägephase ist, ist das genau richtig
dann wird er auch einer von uns...also sach zu


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Dezember 2003)

@ Ace 
ich arbeite hart dran...er kann schon mama, papa und nette wörter wie butt, dorsch, fisch, boot usw......


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2003)

> "verhaltensgestörten"


 ... schlimmer als sein Vater können die doch auch nicht sein....los .... sag ja :g :q


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Diggler: daaanke für den Hinweis, also nix mit gesund frühstücken...   :c  :c 

@Nordlicht: also wenn Zwergi in echt ein Boot ist - und wir doch alle am Wasser sein wollen - warum kommste nicht einfach mal vorbei geschippert?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. Dezember 2003)

So sachen sind gepackt, werde jetzt noch so 4 std ruhen da ich ehh nicht schlafen kann, wenn ich so die Windvorhersagen sehe denke ich das es sich wohl alles am Strand abspielt und nicht wie geplant auf dem Wasser

aber egal ich bin für alles gerüstet das einzige was ich nicht besitze sind Mefoblinker

so bis nachher


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

...stürmischer Event.. ich freu mich trotzdem.
Werde jetzt versuchen, ein paar (könnte ich auch fast Groß schreiben  ) Stunden Schlaf zu ergattern...

Bis gleich! 
Freu mich schon :z 

Gruß,
Sönke #h


----------



## Köhlerjan (28. Dezember 2003)

*Bis gleich*

Jo bis gleich, hau mich nu auch hin.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Reppi (28. Dezember 2003)

ACH ihr habt doch alle einen an der der Rübe:m 
Gehe jetzt ins Bett und träume von 3-4,wenn nicht bleibe ich liegen.....oder auch nicht...............shit wind .................


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Dezember 2003)

Guts Nächtle.

Bis Gleich#h


----------



## Fischbox (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin#h #h #h !!

....auffie geht's!!!:z :z


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Reppi: nüxx da: liegen bleiben! Die ganzen Schweinepimmel, die ich besorgt habe, müssen verdaut werden! 

Tja, aber meine Bellypremiere muss ich dann wohl verschieben?! 
Sonst wird das wohl eher: "actor @ the horizon"

AUGEN ÖFFNET EUCH,
Sönke #h


----------



## Loecki (28. Dezember 2003)

also hier sieht das wetter supi aus!
Abfahrt....:z :z :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2003)

> also hier sieht das wetter supi aus


 ...hier auch :q  schnell noch ein Brötchen, einen Schluck Kaffee und denn mach auch ich mich auf die Socken...Bis gleich #h #h #h #h


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Dezember 2003)

So, ich mach denn ach ma los....!

Bis gleich!


----------



## wolle (28. Dezember 2003)

ich wünsche euch einen schönen tag und viele fische
PETRI HEIL


----------



## Reppi (28. Dezember 2003)

:e :e :e :e :e :e :e  Grippe:e :e :e :e 
Da freut man sich wochenlang........:c :c 
Ich wünsche der Meute nen tollen Tag !!!!!!
Uwe


----------



## angelloenne (28. Dezember 2003)

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Nordlicht (28. Dezember 2003)

@ MichaelB
weil zwergi nur 5X1,70 meter ist, kein dach hat und nur 10 ps am spiegel hängen !
d.h. 1. von fehmarn dauert es zu lang bis WH und macht bei so einem wetter auch nicht richtig spass und
2. ist zwergi leider nicht ohne ein slippanlage ins wasser zu bekommen.
ansonsten hätte ich sehr gerne teilgenommen aber wie gesagt ohne meinen zwergi bin ich nur ein halber angler und habe nur halb soviel spass...evtl. beim nächstem mal.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (28. Dezember 2003)

@nordlicht :das treffen war doch in dd  
also doll war es heute nicht an fischen .... 
murad und leo hatten 3 als wir abgehauen sind,der veranstalter 4 :m joa und sonst nur vereinzelte fänge ,hoffe ihr habt noch ordentlich was rausgeholt  #h  ??


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2003)

> hoffe ihr habt noch ordentlich was rausgeholt


...doch nicht bei einem AB Treffen  :q :q :q 
Es war schon ein Erlebnis, beim Blick über die Schulter die lange Autokolonne beim Abbiegen zu beobachten..... :g
Ansonsten war es wieder mal supernett, obwohl Medo und ich zuviel auf dem Wasser waren (zum Angeln) :q 
Trotz aller Bemühungen gelang es uns nicht die Ausbeute vernünftig zu gestalten....Macht aber auch nix....war toll...nur ein klein wenig zu nass


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2003)

MS rüstet auf


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2003)

Fischbox leert seine "Fischbox" :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2003)

und die "phantastischen Drei" :q :q :q 
Mehr Bilder habe ich aus Rücksicht auf meine Cam heute leider nicht....war einfach zu feucht....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Dezember 2003)

da fällt mir glatt was auf : Mario Dein Licht brennt noch :q


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Dezember 2003)

Das war wirklich wieder ein klasse Treffen!

Die BBs konnten problemlos auf Weite fahren





oder warteten auf ihren Einsatz






Die Brandungsfraktion hatte ihre Platten im Eimer






Es wurde geplauscht, gelogen :q   und gequasselt








irgendwie brannten an allen Autos die Lichter:q 




Schläft im stehen














Mike ich hab nochmal nachgezählt 
3800Euro. Ohne Bellyboat


----------



## Maddin (28. Dezember 2003)

Goile Bilder!

So...bin auch wieder heil zu Hause angekommen (Thx Ace). War wirklich ein tolles Treffen....nur etwas zu nass und zu windig#t 

@Vossi
Der Vierte hat geknipst, wa´? 



Hab da noch Bilder vom Dänemarkerkundungstrupp:


----------



## Maddin (28. Dezember 2003)

@Timsen
3800 nur die 5 Ruten da? Oder alle 7?


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Dezember 2003)

alle sieben. Da waren ja noch welche hinzugekommen. Die hab ich aber leider nicht mehr geknipst. Mike hatte aber schon bei fünf auf 1000Euro geschätzt


----------



## Rudi (28. Dezember 2003)

So,

wieder zuhause. War ein klasse Treffen. Hat trotz des Windes Spaß gemacht. Mein Dorsch ist bereits gegessen. 
@ Tim Ich schlafe auf dem Bild nicht
Wo war Medo ? Hatte ne Bellystange für ihn.

Rudi.


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Dezember 2003)

> @ Tim Ich schlafe auf dem Bild nicht



natürlich nicht#h 
Mich knipst man auch meistens wenn ich die Augen geschlossen habe:m


----------



## Ace (28. Dezember 2003)

Jo war ein klasse Treffen, Vielen Dank an die ganzen Spender und auch Danke das ich so schön viel neues Tackle ausprobieren durfte.

Bordietreffen sind einfach immer super#6

hier noch ein Parkplatz voller AB-Autos:q


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Dezember 2003)

So, bin auch wieder zuhause! 
Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht!

@Köhlerjanas Zweihand-werfen müssen wir nachholen!
Ich hab Dich nachher nichtmehr gesehen, und dann hab ich es vergessen. Sorry!







VIDEO : ( 4,6MB!!!)http://www.schreibermario.de/Bilder/Kuestenheini/12.avi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin Mädels, ich bin nun auch wieder zu Hause. Es war trotz des Regens wie immer mal wieder ein tolles AB Treffen. Vielen Dank an Fischbox für die tolle Orga und alle Anwesenden vielen Dank für den tollen Tag. Ein Paar Bilder habe ich ja auch noch aber viel was anderes als auf den bisherigen ist da auch nicht zu sehen. 
@ Mario dein Link funzt nicht.


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Dezember 2003)

Tolle Bilder.
Irgendwann schaffe ich es auch mal dabei zu sein.
Gruß Garf


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt funzt er. Ich hab während du gepostet hast noch daran gebastelt


----------



## Broesel (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin Leuts,

so, wie ich sehe habt ihr ja trotz des Wetters mächtig viel Spaß gehabt.

Bei mir herrscht statt dessen seit Heiligabend Chaos...:c 
Meine Regierung lag mit Grippe flach...die Feiertage fielen aus, da die Verwandtschaft flach lag, unser Kater ging fast übern Jordan, ich hab nen entzündeten Mittelfinger...aber nicht von ferkligen Dingen.. ..und heute mußte dann der ausgefallene Verwandtschaftsbesuch nachgeholt werden. 

Ich glaub wenn ich gesagt hätte:" Nee..ich fahr zum Angeln..", dann hätte ich wohl ein paar böse Blicke auf mich gezogen..:c 

Ich hoffe, das neue Jahr wird etwas besser, als das Vergangene und ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Boardie-Treffen, das da garantiert kommen mag...:z 

Jungs, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen...:c :c :c


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

wieso macht eigentlich niemand einen neuen thread auf? Nagut, dann tu ich es auch nicht  

Windig war es - nass war es - toll war es #h  leider mußte ich aus familiären Gründen unverhofft früh abhaun, aber manchmal ist es eben so - familiy always comes first.

Die Spinner-Fraktion war heute wohl eindeutig in der Minderheit, aber ganz ohne Fang blieben wir nicht, ein noch anzumeldender Neu-Boardie  (Oliver wurde von Fischbox quasi "überredet" mitzukommen) fing rechts am Strand einen schönen Dorsch.

Beim nächsten Küstenheini-Treffen bin ich wieder dabei #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Köhlerjan (28. Dezember 2003)

*War echt der Hit*

Moin, bin auch zurück, danke noch mal an die Super Org an Fischbox, haste super hinbekommen. Na unser neuer, der Frankblitz hat ja den Vogel abgeschossen. Das erstemal beim Brandungsangel und gleich sechs schöne Platten. Herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal Frank, und zum Wetter möcht ich sagen - es hät uns schlechter treffen können, war doch noch voll in ordnung für Dezember. Mario aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, dat kriegen wir noch hin, und dann wedeln wir nochmal.
Ich glaub das AndreasM & DetlefB, immer noch da sind und auf Dorsch ansitzen, ein konnte Andreas noch verhaften mit seiner Brandungsrute. Also bis zum nächsten mal.
War echt klasse mit Euch mal angeln zu dürfen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Loecki (28. Dezember 2003)

Ja, das war ja echt ne Gaudi  #6
auch wenn ich so langsam den Muskelkater die Beine hochkriechen merke, war ja doch ziemlich pustig aufm Wasser...
aber frische Luft und Bewegung sind ja gut für einen geruhsamen #u

Gute Nacht alle zusammen, bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

damit wir nicht vergessen, wie richtige Dorsche aussehen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## simon s (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin

Bin auch wieder zu Hause war ein Klasse treffen freue mich schon auf das nächste mal.




:z :z :z MFG Simon :z :z :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,
bin auch wieder heil zu Hause.
War echt nen "Big-Boardie-Treffen"!!:q :m 
Komisch wie sich allen gegen Mittag am Grill eingefunden haben, mit wenigen Ausnahmen. :q :q 
Hat schon Spass gemacht und hoffentlich bald wieder. #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (28. Dezember 2003)

Einem AB-Treffen können auch schwierigste Wetterverhälnisse nichts anhaben  #v 
Habt `nen schönen Tag gehabt, und Fisch wurde auch gefangen.
Sobald ich wieder Bellybootkapitän bin ( Garantiesache, schleppt sich hin ), schließ ich mich der Flotte an. 
Solange muß ich mich mit größerem trösten


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2003)

HI,

wwOOOwwW! 
Was für eine Kolonne! Ich fuhr ziemlich weit hinten und es war schon beeindruckend, wie eine Autokaravane voller Boardies Dazendorf aus den Träumen holte...

Es waren soviele Boardies, dass man kaum jeden kennenlernen konnte... 
Aber alle schienen trotz widriger Umstände guter Dinge/Laune/Fischlust.

Viel geplauscht, bestaunt und gelacht:


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2003)

...leider fingen wir Spinnfischer (rechts des Parkplatzes) nicht wirklich was .. eigentlich tat sich bis auf Olivers Dorsch GAR nichts.
Aber, OrgaFischbox – vom ersten Bellytrip wieder "daheim" zeigte uns, wie man es macht:


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2003)

Resumee: es war einfach super!

@Ace: Danke, dass Du extra das BB mitgebracht hast! Aber heute habe ich mich wirklich nicht "getraut".
Aber ich glaube dennoch, dass es nicht mehr lange bei Dir stehen wird  

@Fischbox: zu was Dein Thread so geführt hat hätte ich mir nie träumen lassen.. schönen Dank auch von mir!

@alleVersorger: vielen Dank für die Mitgebringsel! 

@Joerch: Schad  Aber beim nächsten Mal klappts! 
:z

@MichaelB: ..dass Du für das Wetter verantwortlich warst wissen wir  
Aber dass Du Dein Avatar gleich - wettergöttinlike - angleichst...

Ich hoffe sehr auf Wiederholung: ich habe viel zu viele Boardies noch viel zu wenig kennengelernt!

Noch im Rausch (der Begeisterung 
)

theimmernochnasstor #h


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@thesichmalwiedernichinsbellygetrauter: wenn´s schee mocht - oder evl sogar hilft  
Nach all den erfolgreich heraufbeschworenen Klimakatastrophen mußte ich einfach handeln :g

Wie das mit dem Belly geht kannst Du hier sehen, also traue er sich endlich  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Dezember 2003)

....und es ging doch mit den ollen Paddeln !:m 
Nur die Beinarbeit lies zu wünschen übrig. :q :q 

Ach.... ein bisschen Spass muss sein.:q :k :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. Dezember 2003)

Einfach genial das treffen, Danke für die Orga @ Fischbox darfste gerne wieder holen.

DetlefB + Jugendlicher und meine wenigkeit haben es noch bis ca. 20.45 Uhr ausgehalten wurden dann von einem echten platzregen und kurzen Sturm so überrascht worden das die behausung von Detlef B sich selbstständig gemacht hatte und wir darauf dann eingepackt haben.

Es wurde aber auch nix dolles mehr gefangen insgesammt 6 Platte von Detlef B + Jugendlicher und ich hatte nur einen Dorsch vom Strand und 2 vom Boot 

Klasse Bilders die Ihr da gemacht habt


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. Dezember 2003)

@ all

Bin eigentlich immer noch etwas sprachlos.

Das war ja ein Treffen der Superlative, von jedem etwas vertreten.
Hat SUPER Spass :z gemacht, auch ohne #w .

Prima  :m organisiert :m , das muß unbedingt wiederholt werden.

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## DerDuke (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

trotz des schlechten Wetters war's wohl wieder ein super Treffen.

Ich sitze jetzt in meinem Büro und sabber mir fast auf die Tatstatur bei Anblick der Bilder.

Hoffentlich ist bald März, damit ich endlich mein Bellyboat  zu Wasser lassen kann.


----------



## Landy (29. Dezember 2003)

Muss ja echt super gewesen sein.
Echt bescheiden, dass ich dieses Jahr noch nicht dazutreffen konnte, aber das Lernen für die Prüfungen haut einen echt um. 
Vielleicht habe ich ja im nächsten Jahr die Chance.


----------



## marschel (29. Dezember 2003)

Das waren Dimensionen, die keiner für möglich gehalten hätte.

Schon mit Fischbox abgesprochen; das nächste Treffen wird im Frühjahr folgen. Und dann hoffentlich mit den gleichen und noch mehr "Verrückten".

Dann habe auch ich meine Geräteflossen... :q

MIR FEHLEN NOCH IMMER DIE WORTE!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Dezember 2003)

So ich hab dann auch noch Bilder.

Hier die BB Fraktion.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Dezember 2003)

Die Brandungsangler.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Dezember 2003)

Mike Fish so wie wir ihn kennen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Dezember 2003)

Stillleben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Dezember 2003)

vier alle.
Ich freu mich aufs nächste mal Leute. :z :z :z


----------



## Fischbox (29. Dezember 2003)

Moin Ihr Küstenspezies und alle anderen die das noch lesen#h#h!

Soooo viel Dank und Lob bezüglich der gesamten Aktion und deren Organisation möchte ich gleich an Euch zurückgeben, denn ein solches Treffen ist nur möglich, wenn sich alle Interessierten uneigennützig und gerne für das Gelingen der Vetranstaltung einsetzen. Ist das so wie bei uns der Fall, dann bleibt für den einzelnen nicht besonders viel Abeit übrig. Ich hab halt nur die Idee gehabt und den Thread ein wenig gepflegt. Ist nicht viel Arbeit, welche man problemlos nebenbei erledigen kann.

Fand das gestern auch richtig klasse und freue mich das Ihr das auch so seht.#6
Das wir nicht ganz so viel Fisch hatten, war ein bißchen ärgerlich, aber es ist halt eine "alte Tradition" das bei Boardtreffen ganz vorsichtig mit den Ressourcen von "Mutter Natur" umgegangen wird. Das bezieht sich aber nicht auf Gerstenprodukte, welche ja (dem Himmel sei Dank  ) keine "Fangbegrenzung", sowie weder "Schonzeiten" noch " Mindestmaße" haben. 
Was das Wetter angeht, so haben wir halt ein bißchen Pech gehabt, aber es hätte uns duchaus noch schlimmer treffen können. Bei schönem Wetter wird halt die Kameradschaft gerne noch das eine oder andere Stündchen länger gepflegt. Beim nächsten Mal haben wir garantiert mehr Glück.

Einen langen Bericht werde ich hier jetzt nicht mehr schreiben, denn die Fotos und die Beiträge der einzelnen Beteiligten haben ja im Prinzip schon alles erzählt. 

Loecki hat mich mit 6 oder 7 Dorschen vom BB übrigens am Nachmittag noch sauber von der Spitze geschossen. Der Muskelkater sei ihm gegönnt:q  ! Er kann allerdings nicht schlimmer sein als meiner. Als ich gestern abend aus dem Auto gestiegen bin, hatte ich eine Laufstil wie die Großmutter von Robocop. Aua, aua, aua!!! 

War einsame spitze gestern:z :z . Danke an alle!!!#6#6

Nur schade das es keine Bilder von der Wagenkolonne auf der Fahrt nach DD gibt. Sah fast besser aus wie der Konvoi der Weihnachtstrucks aus der Coca-Cola Werbung.


----------



## Köhlerjan (29. Dezember 2003)

*Gerne wieder*

Ja, das Treffen muß jetzt zum "Festen Bestandteil vom Board werden", Es war wirklich RIESIG und hat volle Kanne Spaß gemacht. Möchte bloß wissen, wie sich die drei nicht AB Brandungsangler gefühlt haben, die da schon waren, als wir da innerhalb von 5 min den Parkplatz zu gemacht haben und die ganze Meute zum Strand stürmte, die dachten bestimmt die sind im falschen Film.
Andreas das Du auch noch nach Hause gefunden hast.
Ich dachte Du ziehst jetzt durch, was da auch komme. Aber an Euch beide, Andreas & Detlef, noch recht herzlichen Dank für die guten Tips und Andreas - Deine kleine Schulstunde zum Schluß, im Brandungsangel Weitauswurf war echt genial und müssen wir echt nochmal wiederholen, wenn es ein wenig heller ist. Ich hab schon mal getestet und die Rute lädt sich echt viel heftiger auf als sonst. Ich hoffe Ihr habt noch Euren ganzen Kram wieder gefunden, den Gaskocher und so. Aber eins steht mal wieder fest. Es muß was her zum raustuckern oder paddeln, entweder nächstes Jahr das BB oder nen kleines 4 M Boot, schiet drauf, aber nen 1 MS mit zwei Flossen oder nen 6 PS Sahnequirll reicht doch erstmal. Also beim nächsten Treffen bin ich auch wieder dabei, wenn ich dann nicht gerade in Norge bin.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Dezember 2003)

> "Festen Bestandteil vom Board werden"



Ist es seit Jahren  Ich glaub das war so das 4. oder 5.. Mike und die anderen alten Hasen wissen das genauer.


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Köhlerjan: die Boardie-Treffen gibt es eigentlich immer und überall, sei es nun die BB- und Küstenfraktion, seien es die Butt- oder Aal-Treffen im Hamburger Hafen oder das über mehrere Tage gehende Event in Meschendorf bei M_S - es gibt Auswahl genug #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bellyman (29. Dezember 2003)

Wwwwoooowwwww............, ich glaube ich habe was versäumt:c 
Muss ja echt riesig gewesen sein, schon allein die Anzahl der Leute, echt spitze :m 
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich auch wieder dabei, wenn mir nicht vorher der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt......


----------



## Köhlerjan (29. Dezember 2003)

Alles klar, wußte ich nicht.


----------



## detlefb (29. Dezember 2003)

@ Fischbox,

Danke für die super Organisation!!!!

Wie Andreas schon geschrieben hat, haben wir nach dem Freiflug unserer Behausung, den Strand fluchtartig verlassen.
Allerdings haben wir es doch geschafft alles einzusammeln, selbst der MÜLLSACK, hat den Weg in die Entsorgung gefunden.
Danke Andreas!!!

@ Köhlerjan, wenn Du im neuem Jahr, den Platten in deiner Heimat nachstellen willst, schicke mir doch bitte ne PN, da komme ich gerne mit.

@ MichaelB, dem Schlechtwettergoot des Boards, das Avatar hast  ja ächt goil hingekriegt.

@ All, ein Frohes neues Jahr, mit weitern Treffen!!!!!

Gruss von inzwischen wieder trockenen Detlef


----------



## Bratnase (29. Dezember 2003)

Moin !

Da sich hier anscheinend jeder, der dabei oder auch nicht dabeigewesen ist, genötigt fühlt, diesen Thread zum Platzen zu bringen, will ich gerne mithalten.

@Fischbox : Hat mich sehr gefreut, Deine Bekanntschaft zu machen (gilt natürlich auch für die anderen). 
Auch wenn Du schreibst, das nicht viel nötig war außer einer Idee und ein bischen Threadpflege - eine Idee haben wir alle mal, am seltensten kommt dabei eine wirklich gelungene Veranstaltung heraus.

@DetlefB : an Dich der besondere Dank wegen der geborgten Socken. Nach der Wathosenflutung (Eskimorolle beim Strandspinnen) mit 5°C kalten Ostseewasser hatte ich hatte ich den Tag schon fast abgeschrieben. So konnte ich mir mit zwar nassen Oberzeug aber trockenen und warmen Socken noch 2 Stunden After-Fishing-Plausch gönnen. 

Eine Lanze noch für die Strandspinner : ganz so schlecht wie bereits beschrieben haben wir dann doch nicht abgeschnitten : am Riff links hatte ich vormittags drei schöne fette Dorsche.

Wie auch immer - allen einen guten Rutsch und ein wunderbares Neues Jahr !

Michael


----------



## Salmonelle (29. Dezember 2003)

nabend zusammen,
bin auch wieder zurück,
eine absolut hervorrragende Veranstaltung haben wir wohl alle da erlebt. Angefangen bei der Vorbereitung, über die Organisation bis hin zur eigentlichen "Durchführung"...einfach genial. Wieder ein paar neue  Boardies kennengelernt (wenn auch nicht alle, die da waren). Lecker Bier, lecker Kartoffelsalat, lecker Würstchen (Mike, da hast du Konkurenz am Grill bekommen!) und lecker Tetrapak-Glühwein. Trotz Na-ja-Wetter gute Laune bei allen, einige haben sogar Dorsch und Plattfisch gefangen... Boardi-Herz was willst du mehr???
Mein einer Dorsch und die geschenkte Kliesche  von Jörg-Meeresangler-Schwerin haben grad ein Tauchbad in der Friteuse  hinter sich... Filetstücke in Bierteigmantel...hmmmm...ich sach euch!
und wenn da nicht die fünfhundert Kilometer zwischen Wesel und Dazendorf wären, tät ich gleich nen neuen Angriff starten.

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angeljahr wünscht
Salmonelle


----------



## mmzander (29. Dezember 2003)

N" abend an alle boardies.
War echt ein klasse treffen, trotz Regen u, Wind.
Super Leute kennen gelernt.
Die Organisation war einfach klasse.
Dank auch an Fischbox, der das alles auf die Beine 
gestellt hat.
Nächstes mal bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Gruß mmzander


----------



## tantolli (29. Dezember 2003)

Klasse Treffen!
War zum ersten mal dabei und es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.
Danke Thomas, dass du mich überredet hast mitzukommen und 
ich dein Meisterwerke, wo du schon so lange von geschwärmt hast, erleben durfte.
@ Spinnfischgruppe um Söhnke: Danke das ich mich so klasse
bei euch mit anschließen konnte. Der Tag mit euch hat super Spaß gemacht und ich noch etwas gerlernt.

Ich wünsche allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß Oliver aus Wahrenholz


----------



## AndreasG (29. Dezember 2003)

Obwohl dorschman und ich nur kurz da waren war es wie immer ein nettes Treffen.
Dorschman hatte sein BB am Vormittag in Dahme auf die Steine gesetzt und sich die Aussenhülle an 3 Stellen sauber aufgeschlitzt, somit viel unsere Ausfahrt in DD leider flach.

@Ace
Danke das du deine Lee Wulff mitgebracht hast, hat mich echt überzeugt, die RST ist jetzt mein !!!

Allen Boardis einen guten Rutsch und speziell an die BBler "immer schön auf Steine achten" !

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2003)

...der letzte nimmt den Müll mit...!!!

Danke Andreas !!!


----------



## theactor (30. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@Bratnase: ja... ich denke, links war/ist es wirklich erfolgversprechender.. 
Andererseits lag es scheinbar an der Weite: Loecki, der 150-200m vor uns hin dümpelte, hatte die Rute regelmäßig krumm! 
Vielleicht hätten wir mehr Fische gehabt, wenn wir auf die Spitze rechts gelaufen wären: aber das wäre ZU weit weg vom Grill/Glühwein und netten Boardieplauschs gewesen  

@tantolli: obwohl wir uns ja nun kennen: WELCOME ON BOARD!!! 
Du wirst es (das Board) lieben!
Ich glaube nicht wirklich, dass Du viel gelernt hast: schließlich warst Du der Einzige, "der uns gezeigt hat wie es geht" > ich hoffe, Dein schöner Dorsch hat Dir schon gemundet! 

Das muss wirklich wiederholt werden! Dieser Konvoi...:k
Soviel zum Thema: Internet macht einsam 
:m :q  

Gruß,
theimmernochganzbegeisterttor #h


----------



## MichaelB (30. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@tantolli: welcome on board :m 
Das mit dem voneinander lernen ist immer ein Aspekt - Sonntag waren es aber eher wir, die lernen konnten wie man wirklich den Dorsch fängt 
Dein Fangbild hast Du gesehen?

@Bratnase: dann haben sich die nassen Socken ja doch gelohnt 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## SCHMADKO (30. Dezember 2003)

@ all

bin wieder angekabelt

&nbsp;

@ Fischbox

Bin&nbsp;noch total beeindruck. Suuupergoiles Treffen und gerne jederzeit ,wenn möglich ,wieder. Besten dank für´s Org.

&nbsp;

So denn Heiko


----------



## Andreas Michael (30. Dezember 2003)

@ Marioschreiber

genauso muss es sein deshalb habe ich es auch nicht erwähnt, den letzten beissen die Hühner oder muss eben mitnehmen was andere vor ihm eingesammelt haben:q :q

So und nun wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und das man sich oft am Wasser trift zum Angeln / Fachsimpeln / Grillen usw.


----------



## Fastroller (30. Dezember 2003)

@ all,

auch vom fastroller, ( der mit dem Zodiac Cadet Fastroller ) an dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an unsere Fischbox und an uns selbst, daß wir so ein tolles Treffen auf die Beine gestellt haben und diese so gelebt haben und so viel Spass hatten.

@ Andreas, hoffe die wilde Schlauchbootfahrt hat Dir gefallen...

@ MichaelB

vielen Dank für das tolle Bild...

nochmal @ all

guten Rutsch ins 2004 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Reppi (31. Dezember 2003)

So, bin endlich drüber weg, dass ich nicht teilnehmen konnte:c 
War wohl genau so wie ich es erwartet hatte ; viele Leute,wenig Fische und nen Actor der sich nicht getraut hat zu actorn...:q :q 
Wer war denn da mit nem ODC (oder was für eine schwarze Kuve schaut da auf dem einen Bild hervor)??----Brauche dringend Input über diese Rennboote/Pullmachine !!!

Aber nu erstmal guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr !!!

Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Fastroller: keine Ursache, aber welches Bild meinste denn genau, das mit dem "richtigen" Dorsch?? 
Wir hatten unsere Namen nicht "getauscht"...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (2. Januar 2004)

@all

So jetzt noch mal zur Threadpflege ein Bild von unserem fahnenflüchtigem Veranstalter und einen Neujahresgruß.

Alles gute und viel Silber!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2004)

Fischbox mit der roten Arbeiterflagge. Ich lach mich dooot.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Januar 2004)

:q :q :q 





> Fischbox mit der roten Arbeiterflagge


 :q :q :q ...."Brüder zur Freiheit zur Sonne..." oder so   :q Kundgebung auf der Ostsee.....aber kaum begeisterte Mitmarschierer / paddler :q :q :q 

hat aber nix genützt.....keine Sonne......
:q :q


----------



## Mefo (2. Januar 2004)

Nein Nein ihr seht das falsch ,seit dem die Netze aufgeschnitten worden sind ,werden verstärkt Wachmänner an den Fahnen postieren.(12 Std Schicht.):q :q   :q


----------



## Fischbox (2. Januar 2004)

Das ist ja wohl nur noch genial geworden. #6#6 Ich schmeiß mich wech:q :q !! Cooles Foto #6, war mir aber erst gar nicht bewußt wie sich das mit der Flagge verhält.#t


----------



## Medo (2. Januar 2004)

> Kundgebung auf der Ostsee.....aber kaum begeisterte Mitmarschierer / paddler



Hi Vossi! #h
Denke er! Guckst Du hier :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Januar 2004)

:q :q ....da vermisse ich doch aber die Einstellung ganz gewaltig :q :q Wo sind die Fahnen und Transparente ???


----------



## Medo (2. Januar 2004)

@ michi-linmann #c

Fahnen hab ich keine mehr gesehen aber Gedanken gehört!
:m 

[marquee]morgen kriegen wir Euch !! #:[/marquee]


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2004)

:q :q :q Sauber !!!!! #r ... nun weiss ich es endlich...es war nicht das Geräusch des Windes was so schaurig geklungen hat, sondern die Bellyboatfraktion mit Ihren "Klageliedern" :q


----------



## Fastroller (4. Januar 2004)

@ Michael B

...natürlich das Bild mit dem richtigen Dorsch ! andere Größen fang ich gar nicht...;-)

Ein schönes neues jahr, und das wir beim nächsten mal mal kommunizieren...!


----------



## wombat (6. Januar 2004)

Hi Boardies !

Erst mal : HAPPY NEW YEAR ! nachträglich.
Spezial Dank an Fishbox fürs org.

Vorschlag: Beim nächsten Treff sollen Namensschilder verteilt werden   

Bei mir liefs nicht ganz nach Plan.
Pressluftschutte endlich gewässert - Benzinschlauch gerissen !
Dann wollte ich mit mein Bb los - Loch im Ar... !

Aber, das Grillen war klasse, trotz Regen.

Tschüß
Klaus


----------



## Yogibaer (28. September 2004)

*AW: Der 28.12. steht nu fest... Teilnehmerliste-Was wird benötigt?*

Hi Horst 
habe auch hier mal reingeschaut heute 28 . 09 04.
mein rechner lief die letzten Tage nicht , habe heute mit Mefoonkel meine Werkstatt weiter gebaut und auch noch die alte Theke , danach bin ich eben an die Computer habe alle Einspeisungen Strom für für meine Festplatten abgezogen und wieder angeschlossen und wie du siehst oder lesen kannst läuft er wieder meine Computer (vor dem Eingang in meine neue Werrkstatt zerkleinert zeig ich wenn du das nächste mal zu mir kommst oder erkläre ich dir an der Ostsee wenn wir am angeln sind oder bei einer Flasche Bier in unserem Heim). 

Ich will hoffen das du ein paar Positiotslampen für dein Booti mit hast den sonst könnte man dich treffen oder angeln wenn wir vom Steg aus in Großenbrode angeln und ich habe gehört du willst uns die Fische einfach so vor der Nase wegfangen.
Schauen wir mal ????????????

mfg Wolfgang


----------

